# What do you do for a living



## Wesleyc_08 (Aug 23, 2015)

Just figured it would be cool to see what fellow archery talk members do for a living. Also how much does your job allow you to get out and shoot? I work 14/14 280 miles offshore in the Gulf of Mexico on a production platform and do all the measurement for the oil leaving the platform going into the pipeline. My 14 days off I shoot as much as possible, try to get at least a few arrows everyday but like to shoot a couple hours each day if I can.


----------



## enewman (Jun 5, 2007)

electrician. And we don't travel so I can shoot every night


----------



## caveman72 (Feb 16, 2010)

I am an Injection Molding process tech/mold setter for a custom plastic injection molding company


----------



## expressmail (Mar 31, 2013)

Mailman...get a nice 13 mile walk...lol like to shoot every night if possible


----------



## Jramey (Nov 11, 2015)

Aerial equipment tech, work on boom lifts and scissor lifts of all types. And I can say I get "high" on the job.


----------



## GuntherChaconne (Mar 9, 2015)

Clean the bird dookie out of cuckoo clocks


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Electrical Contractor for large School district. Disabled now and cant shoot. It truly sucks. I used to shoot daily atleast a few arrows. 
DB


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Maintenance electrician for Walmart distribution. Work 15 minutes from home.


----------



## Shady25_X20 (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't tell me I'm the only office guy on these boards. I'm an Accountant for a Defense Manufacturer. I shoot on the weekends and some evenings when I get home and there is still some daylight.


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

I own a business doing online marketing, business coaching, SaaS, and some affiliate marketing.


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)

Financial Analyst- Accounting Analyst for a 12 billion dollar company. I shoot at least 4 nights a week and once on the weekend.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Contractor - dimensional marble & ceramic tile - commercial & government projects.
I shoot most every day. In nice weather, there is a public range about 10 minutes from my office. When it's dark early or nasty weather, I shoot in my basement - 7 yards.


----------



## Cryptt (Sep 1, 2015)

Therapist - occupational therapy as well as psychologist...I also do photography and ghost writing on the side.


----------



## Lcp3557 (Nov 12, 2014)

Retired Air Force. Bulk fuel Terminal Manager at Pensacola Naval Air Station. I shoot indoor every evening and get to the outdoor range on the weekends. Save my vacation for bow season back home in western Kentucky.


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

Shady25_X20 said:


> Don't tell me I'm the only office guy on these boards. I'm an Accountant for a Defense Manufacturer. I shoot on the weekends and some evenings when I get home and there is still some daylight.



I am manage a tractor parts distribution warehouse. I spend half my day in an office. I make it a point to get out and stretch my legs and find work to do in the warehouse.


----------



## Hunter187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Tree climber- Arborist, I shoot every single day (missed 3 days in the past year), shoot a 3D tournament every weekend


----------



## stikbow208 (Dec 15, 2013)

Retired, living off Social Security and a pension. Shoot pretty much every day...in the garage if weather's bad. I've been told several times that a few visits with a PHD would do me some good but they just don't understand bow hunters.


----------



## Andrew99 (Dec 18, 2010)

I am a field specialist for dish network. I travel within a 200 mile territory everyday. I have a range in my back yard, and if it's too dark or nasty out I've been known to turn my wife's sun porch off our master bedroom into a 10 yard range. My wife runs a small business doing custom embroidery. So I end up helping with that on the side also.


----------



## teaguerr (Oct 11, 2015)

Trainmaster for the railroad. Shoot everyday I'm off.


----------



## Art Damage (Oct 21, 2015)

Shady25_X20 said:


> Don't tell me I'm the only office guy on these boards. I'm an Accountant for a Defense Manufacturer. I shoot on the weekends and some evenings when I get home and there is still some daylight.


I was afraid I was the only one too! I'm an operations analyst for a large online university, my shooting schedule is exactly the same as yours but I'm unfortunately limited to weekday practice within the confines of my garage. Interesting thread.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Linehaul (3rd shift) driver for fedex freight. Do not get to shoot as much as I like due to my schedule.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Badger Welding Supplies,unload pallets of rod and wire,touch every box putting them away.Fill tanks,drive delivery trucks.A do everything job.3 years to retirement " IF"I make it,LOL Been here 33 years.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

CNC programmer in a mold making facility.








Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Electrical Contractor for large School district. Disabled now and cant shoot. It truly sucks. I used to shoot daily atleast a few arrows.
> DB


DB, your passion for the sport is amazing and best wishes. 


I am involved in the drug business.............................................................. the gov't approved type. 


Outside of work, it is family and play. Play is outdoor life. Archery is a passion.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I do everything my wife tells me...I'm retired...working a lot harder now.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Retired for 20 years, work part time in a pro shop. Do what ever I want when I want LOL.


----------



## HuskyKMA (Oct 4, 2015)

Manager in the pulp & paper industry.


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

Shady25_X20 said:


> Don't tell me I'm the only office guy on these boards. I'm an Accountant for a Defense Manufacturer. I shoot on the weekends and some evenings when I get home and there is still some daylight.


Nope, you're not. Director of IT for a hospitality company. I run to a local archery shop when I can to get an hour in of range time, shoot leagues Wednesday night and leave work hour early.
Soon as it gets warm, the bow may get a little dust as I clean off the Harley..


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

US Postal Service employee. I process passport applications among other things.
8 minutes from work and I have a 50 yd lit range in my backyard.
I try to shoot daily, but some says my shoulders just need a rest.


----------



## Bonesaw23 (Dec 5, 2014)

Expired stock removal engineer... Aka I pick up dead cows

Pretty much can shoot any day I want. I love my job


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Went from tool & die maker to professional archer....

well, make that "archer". 

Have yet to make a buck.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Retired & shoot almost every day except during hunting season as spend to much time in a tree stand then. Most days have trouble adjusting my time to get some of the honey do list done so it doesn't interfere with my archery.


----------



## Applebag (Dec 13, 2013)

whack n stack said:


> CNC programmer in a mold making facility.
> View attachment 3720314
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


What is that thing? lol

Also, I am an eCommerce Analyst for an online retailer. I shoot twice a week (the days that I'm not running) at the local place down the road. When the weather gets better I move outside and shoot almost every day.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Applebag said:


> What is that thing? lol
> 
> Also, I am an eCommerce Analyst for an online retailer. I shoot twice a week (the days that I'm not running) at the local place down the road. When the weather gets better I move outside and shoot almost every day.


Those are mold components I milled.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Firefighter paramedic


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Engineer at a nuclear testing laboratory.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Creative Director at an Ad Agency.


Indy


----------



## missouri reaper (Oct 20, 2011)

male stripper


----------



## redbrush (Apr 14, 2013)

Locomotive engineer, I make the trains go back and forth. I shoot atleast 3 days a week, I've got 16 yds in my basement.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Produce buyer. I buy produce for around 75% of the grocery stores in MN, ND, and WI, and IA.


----------



## jbra (Mar 21, 2007)

IndianaPSE said:


> Creative Director at an Ad Agency.
> 
> 
> Indy


I was a Graphic Designer/Art Director for 12 years before switching to part-time stay at home dad and real estate developer... life if a lot less stressful these days!


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

Im a welder/ fabricator.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

jbra said:


> I was a Graphic Designer/Art Director for 12 years before switching to part-time stay at home dad and real estate developer... life if a lot less stressful these days!


Did the home biz for ten years. Built up as a small boutique agency and then sold it. I work for the firm that bought my agency.

Nothin' like workin' in yer PJs!


Indy


----------



## arch.74 (Apr 21, 2007)

HVAC Tech for an auto manufacturer. Standard 4 day work week, but I tend to work quite a bit of OT. I usually shoot 3 nights after work (when daylight allows) and 1 day of 3D during the spring and as much as time allows in the summer.


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

Work for a few 3rd party company in the automotive manufacturing business. Currently a steel blanking press operator / forklift operator 6 nights a week. Also play dad / babysitter for my 1 & 3 year old children while my wife works. I have little time to shoot, but try to as much as possible. Usually do the spring 3d league at my go to range, not sure if that will be possible this year, but will definitely get back to it asap.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FMJCane (Oct 20, 2015)

Sales consultant.


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Drug task force detective. I only get to shoot about once a week.


----------



## DickRickel (Nov 27, 2012)

Dir of Executive Compensation (aka analytic nerd) for a large retail company here in central Ohio. During the winter I try and shoot in the basement a few times a week, summer i hit an outdoor range near my home.


----------



## JFife (Feb 1, 2011)

Forester/Wildlife Biologist. I shoot mostly on the weekends, I find I shoot better if I give it a break every now and then.


----------



## jsbhunter (Jan 27, 2008)

Industrial maintenance technician. I'm not shooting very often right now but will shoot daily once my new carbon defiant 34 shows up, hopefully by April!


----------



## Swise660 (Feb 5, 2015)

I work at a wholesale landscape supply company. In the winter I am stuck in an unheated warehouse. Spring through fall I am outside potting 20,000+ perennianls, caring for plants, pulling orders, hand watering 6 greenhouses, loading/unloading semis full of plant materials. 

Love working outside and I get to shoot daily. Only down side is I am still working 6 days a week when bow season starts.


----------



## Huckfinn70 (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm a courier Team Lead for Labcorp. When I'm not coordinating routes, I'm hauling around blood, poop, and pee. It's a dirty job, but somebody has to do it!


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

I am a State Farm agent. Love my job.....I get chewed out on a daily bases for taking peoples money and raising rates, then when something happens they tell me they love that I talked them into better coverage that protected their assets from being taken from them. Protecting peoples futures is pretty cool. I shoot most morning before work.


----------



## pklemieux (Feb 3, 2009)

High school assistant principal, father of a 2 and 4 year old. I try to shoot 200 arrows a week. Sometimes I get to shoot 5 at a time, other times 50.


----------



## BK Outdoors (May 15, 2015)

Tool/Die & Special Machine Design Engineer


----------



## Bigdaddysimp (Sep 3, 2011)

Locomotive Engineer, I "drive the train" as people like to call it. Thinking about changing jobs just so I can shoot more at home and tournaments. I shoot about twice a week.


----------



## rocks66ss (Jul 29, 2014)

I am a retired Journeyman Elevator Mechanic!


Rocky


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

I manage a seafood restaurant that my mother has owned for 40 years. I work from 9am till 10pm 4-5 days a week. So not much time to hunt or shoot like I would like to, but I love my job.


----------



## brinker110 (Jan 15, 2016)

Chiropractor/Sports Medicine, Just getting back into the sport after 6+ years and getting my rig put together now. I can see myself shooting daily in the garage or basement.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Technical Director / Senior Chemist


----------



## LMacD (Mar 16, 2015)

Shady25_X20 said:


> Don't tell me I'm the only office guy on these boards. I'm an Accountant for a Defense Manufacturer. I shoot on the weekends and some evenings when I get home and there is still some daylight.


Nope: Analyst [policy and program] for Canadian Federal Gov't. I'm also a die-hard 3D'r and I don't hunt :mg: And the only sport I follow is golf. Wow, this just keeps going downhill  Honestly, I feel like a total yuppie at most shoots. 

[BTW: re. not hunting: I'm no hippie. I used to hunt with my dad and I love it, just don't have the time anymore]


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i was a lithographic stripper and was fired the month after turning 62 , almost 15 years ago . i'm very grateful for social security .


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

SCCM Engineer. I automate and distribute software through the company. I'm the guy who makes things magically appear on your computer at work.


----------



## N&N Waterfowl (Jul 14, 2015)

Geotechnical Engineer...I shoot most every day...inside at 10 yards if the weather is bad or outside at my home range.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I am now retired but worked as Director of Nuclear Medicine in charge of Positron Emission Tomography. I had to work every other weekend so I missed a lot of tournaments over the 40 years I worked.


----------



## nvcnvc (Jan 27, 2009)

Teach physics and engineering at a college for the last 18 years. I try to shoot twice a week at least. Would like to do more, bit no time.


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

Hydrogen Plant/Hydrotreater Operator. Specializing in Petrolatums. Archery Shop owner the rest of the time. 

Rarely shoot my own bow and get few days to hunt as I am always setting up others bows and equipment.


----------



## 52 farmer (Jan 3, 2013)

Retired Teamster -NewPenn Motor Express,try to shoot everyday outside or basement


----------



## Hunter187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Me at work, I'm not Kelly Carter, he's a guy I work with that filmed the video, I'm the climber 

https://plus.google.com/113908755330574840744/posts/8YDsbwCQf9m


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

Law enforcement for 21 years. Wish I was retired to do what I want when I want, but I have 3 girls in college so I need to hang on for about eight more years.


----------



## Securis (Aug 17, 2014)

I run an outdoor shop. I managed to get my boss and the company partners into archery too, so when we moved shop location 3 months ago, he built an indoor 20 yard range in the shop. We don't sell archery equipment, but the range is purely for us to enjoy. so i shoot everyday.

I'm also a reservist in the Territorial Army, but those usually entail weekend training stints.

+1 for a job i love
+1 for being surrounded by great awesome gear
+1 for a great boss


----------



## bsshaver (Jul 13, 2013)

Pa-c, rn


----------



## Clocked92 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm a Municipal Engineering Technologist for the city I live in. It's a mix of office work and on site construction management and supervision. I'm home every night and can get out and shoot my bow daily if I'm not busy golfing or trapshooting.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm a Democrat campaign strategist. Please don't tell my family. They think I play the piano in a bordello.


----------



## MDJB12 (Jul 15, 2011)

I am a bow tech primarily. I also train horses on the side. During the summer I also do commercial mowing. All while working on a Business Admin degree.


----------



## BuffaloRidge Bowman (Feb 17, 2015)

Engineer Technician for Rock County Soil Water Conservation District in Minnesota. I design waterways and terraces.


----------



## Lukepaige (Oct 13, 2015)

Physician assistant, work in a dermatology clinic. Shoot 3-4 days in the evenings.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Math teacher in public schools for 20 years and now I am a ISS teacher. I am done at work at 3:30 and my bow shop that I shoot for is 3 minutes from school so I can drop in daily and shoot indoor anytime. Once the weather gets nice I focus on shooting 3d outside most of the time but still get in once a week for some indoor.


----------



## hManSD (Sep 30, 2015)

Law school student. Graduating in may. currently finishing up my last semester with 12 credits, classes only three days a week. LOTS of time to get to the range. However, that will dramatically change when studying for the bar comes around.


----------



## Bloodbath1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Dentist


----------



## bowtechky (Jan 30, 2013)

Same thing that I did yesterday nothing, I didn't get finished so I have to do it again. Retired 10 years as a civil engineer, mainly in construction management. Today I have a more difficult assignment, keeping my 3 yr old granddaughter. I work part time at bow shop and run their indoor league shoots.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

I currently manage a shooting and outdoors store (I'm also the gunsmith, bow tech and other stuff LoL).
We have indoor airgun ranges plus a shooting simulator room.
We do some archery stuff and soon will be adding a short archery range as well.
I work 9-5 3 1/2 days during the week, and currently 2 Saturdays out of three (hoping to cut some more Saturdays soon).
Another year or so I am hoping to drop to just a couple of days a week and no Saturdays.

I try to shoot at least 2-3 times a week.

Kev


----------



## fox400 (Sep 20, 2005)

Journeyman Tool and Die maker. Worked in big body stamping dies, assemblies, new build, molds, and now running and programming a 4 axis CNC mill. I shoot when I can, league during the winter, backyard shooting in the summer, and as many 3D's as my friends and I can get too.


----------



## Commfishmtk (Oct 11, 2013)

East coast commercial fisherman, slowly being put out of business by the deep pockets of enviros and our government. Just remember Tilapia is not seafood.


----------



## AnAverageJack (Jul 16, 2015)

Elementary School Teacher.


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Service Tech for Marvin Windows and Doors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RayJ (Jul 27, 2006)

I am a tire builder for Cooper Tire and Rubber Co.Been there almost 26 years.I worked in curing most of that time but had a couple surgeries on my shoulders and got to old to handle the heat every summer so I bid on a tire building job.We work a 2/2/3 twelve hour shift so I get lots of days off to hunt.I shoot traditional and compound and shoot year round.I used to shoot every day but now it is 2-4 days a week.I shoot a few 3D tourneys every year but I like to fish also so that keeps me busy in the spring and summer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R0cStar (Nov 30, 2008)

Fire sprinkler technician, 1.5 hours to the site and 1.5 hours back unpaid after my 8 on site, drop my son off at baby sitter before i hit the road at 5:30. Pick him up at 5 when i get back.... With errands and babysitting my time is extremely limited...


----------



## 1KNIGHT (Dec 1, 2011)

Construction Superintendent, currently working in Iowa. I try to shoot 3-4 times per week when I am out of town.


----------



## Jamesb91891 (Jul 2, 2015)

I used to work at the Elite factory. I'm a carpenter now.


----------



## Marine96 (Jul 16, 2010)

automotive parts guru for a local car dealer. Shoot once a week during the winter months, try to shoot 3d every weekend between April through October.


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

cekwnj


----------



## auwood74 (Feb 2, 2013)

Machinist been at it for 19 years now


----------



## Gordy77 (Jan 5, 2016)

Network Technician


----------



## SharkSauce (Jan 2, 2015)

PhD student in genetics. I like to shoot a few in the basement most nights. Hit the range once a week for 3D, sometimes on the weekend if I can.


----------



## tandin93 (Sep 27, 2014)

RayJ said:


> I am a tire builder for Cooper Tire and Rubber Co.Been there almost 26 years.I worked in curing most of that time but had a couple surgeries on my shoulders and got to old to handle the heat every summer so I bid on a tire building job.We work a 2/2/3 twelve hour shift so I get lots of days off to hunt.I shoot traditional and compound and shoot year round.I used to shoot every day but now it is 2-4 days a week.I shoot a few 3D tourneys every year but I like to fish also so that keeps me busy in the spring and summer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My grandpa and uncle retired from there. I have quite a bit of family that works at cooper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JATB20 (Jun 4, 2015)

Law enforcement. I get to shoot at least 4-5 days a week, sometimes 15 arrows, sometimes 100, just depends.


----------



## bowhuntaholic (Nov 28, 2014)

5axis CNC machinist at AIP Aerospace


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Retired from Civil Service over 10 years. I generally shoot everyday.


----------



## BowupBuckdown (Jun 10, 2013)

pesticide formulation chemist. Try to shoot a few times a week, but 2 small boys take up most of my time


----------



## luckyjb2 (Sep 28, 2010)

I am an electrician. I shoot at least 5 days a week. Will be retiring at the end of March so that number will go up!
JB


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

I run hoes for a living. Do travel some but try to shoot few 3-4 times a week when home.


----------



## svernatter (Jun 13, 2013)

Wesleyc_08 said:


> Just figured it would be cool to see what fellow archery talk members do for a living. Also how much does your job allow you to get out and shoot? I work 14/14 280 miles offshore in the Gulf of Mexico on a production platform and do all the measurement for the oil leaving the platform going into the pipeline. My 14 days off I shoot as much as possible, try to get at least a few arrows everyday but like to shoot a couple hours each day if I can.


Do you fly out of Homa La by chance? Reason I ask is a good friend of mine is a chopper jockey for the oil companies. He works the 14 on / off deal as well. Would be cool if you knew him


----------



## nsainoutdoors (Sep 16, 2013)

Firefighter EMT.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I wear a duty belt and carry a sidearm ............ there's a badge there too ..... :wink:


----------



## buckblaster308 (Dec 3, 2011)

Machinist, and i get to shoot every night


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

Currently I teach school and have a 400 hundred acre farm. Plan on retiring from teaching in May. I think I will have lots of mechanic work to do---put a rear-end in a recliner.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2015)

RN

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## xpedition (Mar 26, 2015)

Welder, I weld frames for the railcars you see being pulled by trains.


----------



## b_fitnik (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm a raw/finish miller at a cement manufacturing plant. I try to shoot a few times a week but the wife is a RN and works shift work as well so I have the baby a lot. Try to shoot at least twice a week. 3 or 4 times on a good week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Materials Coordinator - Liquids and Gas Measurement. We build stuff.


----------



## bowhunter2002 (Feb 4, 2016)

I work in the oil field. Rig welder.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xpedition (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## hogslayer80 (May 11, 2015)

I'm a stay at home daddy. My wife is a principal for an accounting firm. I shoot every day when my son gets home from school so we can shoot together. I shoot a couple of times each day on the weekends.


----------



## Acezhi (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm a Network Engineer.


----------



## apt2106 (Jan 19, 2012)

Laser Technician building Airborne Laser Mine Detection Systems


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Dentist


----------



## Zippity (Nov 14, 2015)

Navy/Commercial airline pilot. Commercial longline tuna/swordfisherman. Retired from both after many, many years.

Now, as before, I hunt, fish and shoot my bow as much as I want.


----------



## Bownut1982 (Dec 27, 2013)

Been a mechanic for the U.S. Army for 14 years. I shoot mostly on the weekends but sometimes not at all if deployed.


----------



## Ala_Archer (Nov 1, 2006)

Attorney. I work much more than I shoot.

Ala Archer


----------



## PSE 2374 (Dec 15, 2013)

Operator at Wastewater Treatment Plant. Play with poop and tampons haha. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stringster (Aug 12, 2014)

I work in marketing right now and am looking looking for some people to join with who has some social media/online marketing experience if they would want to work together on some free lance stuff?


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Livestock farmer. Hogs and cattle.


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

I am the foreman at Krom's Tree Care where I have been a climber for 14 years. I love being up in a tree whether it be hunting or at work. I probably spend more time off the ground than on it.lol


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

labonte.r said:


> I run hoes for a living. Do travel some but try to shoot few 3-4 times a week when home.


Like a pimp?


----------



## Banjombp (Jan 8, 2016)

Firefighter/paramedic. We work 48 hrs on and 96 hrs off...end up with 20 days a month off and am fortunate enough to have a small chunk of land in SW CO so I can shoot all the time at any range I desire...feel blessed!!!


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

I run a Compounding Pharmacy , we make anti-aging drugs


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

High school Biology teacher....31st year......and counting We live on 2 semi-rural acres where I can shoot any time the weather is decent......or stand inside the garage shooting outward if it isn't. Typically shoot every-other-day to stay fresh and give my moderately damaged shoulders adequate rest.


----------



## BKag09 (Feb 25, 2011)

Account Manager for a Drilling Fluids Company. Been getting to shoot a lot lately because work is SLOWWWW!


----------



## Archer Bou (Nov 2, 2015)

Electrician. I shoot every morning or evening in my warehouse :59:


----------



## jmevox (Oct 9, 2015)

I consider myself a professional archer but I'm a mediocre shot and I don't get paid for it. I'm also an IT Project Manager


----------



## blue3 (Aug 31, 2015)

I weld for a living.


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

Mechanical Engineer...shoot twice during the week usually and tourneys off and on weekends year round.


----------



## duane lane (Jun 7, 2012)

Run an brick extruder 80 hrs plus a week 7 months a year . Hunt and fish the other 5 months.


----------



## lilzoob2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Network tech for a school district. I usually shoot everyday but just had acl surgery so once a week until i get heeled up, then its everyday. I shoot in my basement in the winter 18yards. When the weather is nice I can shoot outside to 50 yards.


----------



## love huntin (May 27, 2009)

Highway patrolman/operator


----------



## Banjombp (Jan 8, 2016)

love huntin said:


> Highway patrolman/operator



You have a rough job sir...thanks! The troopers that I work with do an amazing job and work hard to keep me safe on the job and it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## rduchateau2954 (Aug 21, 2013)

Material handling contractor for proctor and gamble. 

Job hunting at the moment. Trying to decide on either going to a smaller mill to run a line making labels or going back to school for electro mechanical.

The school program is interesting. I would be hired by an employer who would then pay for my schooling with no commitment after graduation. It would mean M-F 8hrs/day work with 4hrs a day school for 2 years. 

Sent from my AS985 using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

I fly people to places that they really don't want to go, on the worst day of their life.


----------



## CSmart16140 (Feb 7, 2014)

FireFighter and lucky to have a great schedule for shooting I work 24 off 72. Get a few days a week in.


----------



## azrael01 (Jan 3, 2016)

Photographer


----------



## MISSOURIBOY (Aug 20, 2010)

Retired Military.....currently working as a civilian for the Military. Try to shoot at least 3 or 4 times a week.


----------



## Jon Clayton (Mar 4, 2012)

My degree is in Civil Engineering, but I've been a Party Chief Surveyor for 31 years. I am also a Building Code Inspector, work at an archery shop on the weekends, and shoot every day.


----------



## Ragin-Cajun (Jul 2, 2013)

lawyer


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

This right here takes up the majority of my time. Then when I finally get home, I balance what little time I do have, between momma and my passion for the outdoors









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

As usual when these threads pop up, some really cool occupations listed in here.

I'm an accounts/operations manager for one of the bigger landscape management companies in the area. I do a little sales when needed as well. It doesn't leave much time for anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TargetHunter64 (May 8, 2012)

4 day work week  busy as heck all the time though! archery as much as possible from indoors to field and 3-D then hunting!!!


----------



## jbzero (Feb 20, 2015)

Systems Administrator/professional computer nerd at a private school. 
I shoot twice a week in the rainy season, and 4x a week during the summer.


----------



## Captain837 (Mar 29, 2015)

My primary job is a Firefighter, with that I am in my 20th year. I started at 18, right out of high school.
On the side I started a business designing cooling systems for diesel trucks.


----------



## thrace (Jan 18, 2016)

Plumber in n.y.c.......
Plumbers protect the health of the nation.
Local#one!!


----------



## dstets (May 5, 2015)

Currently Navy.. Separating this summer to go back home to Nebraska and manage my wife's family ranch with her. Also going to go to taxidermy school and start that part time too.. I don't shoot near enough living on base housing! That will soon change once we are at the ranch!


----------



## Wendydelane (Jan 2, 2016)

Receiving clerk for a company that supplies tool to a private plane manufacturer.


----------



## Howlemup (Apr 28, 2014)

Welder. Lots of vacation time starting next year!


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

Software Developer for a large HVAC manufacturer. Between career and kids I don't get to shoot much  Hopefully when the kids are older that will change.....but I'm not wishing them to grow up any faster


----------



## tjaketerry (Jan 5, 2011)

Transmission lineman


----------



## bamahunter19 (Nov 16, 2011)

Active duty Army officer. Hard to shoot as much as I would like between training and deployments, but I try to get some shooting in every other week.


----------



## VAarrowslinger (Sep 12, 2007)

hawkdriver55 said:


> I fly people to places that they really don't want to go, on the worst day of their life.


Great to have professionals like you! Normal jobs pale in satisfaction and purpose


----------



## bowtechJDW (Oct 15, 2009)

My family owns/operates a few businesses. Scrap metal yards, auto salvage yard, rentals, and rice/soy bean farm to name them. We stay pretty busy and on the run. But I try to make time to shoot at least twice a week 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

muskykris said:


> Like a pimp?


HAHA nope operating engineer is the fancy word. Im a proud Union heavy equipment operator!


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm a Union highway construction worker, work for Pace construction laying asphalt.


----------



## craneguy2 (Dec 16, 2012)

crane operator


----------



## droptine801 (Jan 8, 2007)

Warehouse manager have my secret range in the warehouse shoot when ever sucks being me

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## bokellaz (Apr 7, 2014)

Operations Manager for a Fortune 500 company. I am the stereotypical business traveler and have to fly every week somewhere. The only benefit is that I get to keep all of my points and airline miles (I haven't paid for a plane ticket, rental car, or hotel on vacation in years). I typically get to be home 3 days a week, and shoot each of those days.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Lcp3557 said:


> Retired Air Force. Bulk fuel Terminal Manager at Pensacola Naval Air Station. I shoot indoor every evening and get to the outdoor range on the weekends. Save my vacation for bow season back home in western Kentucky.





ar1220 said:


> Firefighter paramedic





RGV hunter said:


> Law enforcement for 21 years. Wish I was retired to do what I want when I want, but I have 3 girls in college so I need to hang on for about eight more years.





Padgett said:


> Math teacher in public schools for 20 years and now I am a ISS teacher. I am done at work at 3:30 and my bow shop that I shoot for is 3 minutes from school so I can drop in daily and shoot indoor anytime. Once the weather gets nice I focus on shooting 3d outside most of the time but still get in once a week for some indoor.





AnAverageJack said:


> Elementary School Teacher.





JATB20 said:


> Law enforcement. I get to shoot at least 4-5 days a week, sometimes 15 arrows, sometimes 100, just depends.





nsainoutdoors said:


> Firefighter EMT.





I like Meat said:


> I wear a duty belt and carry a sidearm ............ there's a badge there too ..... :wink:





Carroll in MO said:


> Currently I teach school and have a 400 hundred acre farm. Plan on retiring from teaching in May. I think I will have lots of mechanic work to do---put a rear-end in a recliner.





[email protected] said:


> RN
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk





Zippity said:


> Navy/Commercial airline pilot. Commercial longline tuna/swordfisherman. Retired from both after many, many years.
> 
> Now, as before, I hunt, fish and shoot my bow as much as I want.





Bownut1982 said:


> Been a mechanic for the U.S. Army for 14 years. I shoot mostly on the weekends but sometimes not at all if deployed.





bsshaver said:


> rn





Banjombp said:


> Firefighter/paramedic. We work 48 hrs on and 96 hrs off...end up with 20 days a month off and am fortunate enough to have a small chunk of land in SW CO so I can shoot all the time at any range I desire...feel blessed!!!





Alaska at heart said:


> High school Biology teacher....31st year......and counting We live on 2 semi-rural acres where I can shoot any time the weather is decent......or stand inside the garage shooting outward if it isn't. Typically shoot every-other-day to stay fresh and give my moderately damaged shoulders adequate rest.





love huntin said:


> Highway patrolman/operator





hawkdriver55 said:


> I fly people to places that they really don't want to go, on the worst day of their life.





CSmart16140 said:


> FireFighter and lucky to have a great schedule for shooting I work 24 off 72. Get a few days a week in.





MISSOURIBOY said:


> Retired Military.....currently working as a civilian for the Military. Try to shoot at least 3 or 4 times a week.





Captain837 said:


> My primary job is a Firefighter, with that I am in my 20th year. I started at 18, right out of high school.
> On the side I started a business designing cooling systems for diesel trucks.





dstets said:


> Currently Navy.. Separating this summer to go back home to Nebraska and manage my wife's family ranch with her. Also going to go to taxidermy school and start that part time too.. I don't shoot near enough living on base housing! That will soon change once we are at the ranch!





bamahunter19 said:


> Active duty Army officer. Hard to shoot as much as I would like between training and deployments, but I try to get some shooting in every other week.


Not that everyone else's jobs are irrelevant, but I wanted to give a special shout out to these members who have already posted, and the others like them who will follow this post
(hope I didn't miss anyone). THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR YOUR SERVICES, IT IS APPRECIATED MORE THAN YOU WILL EVER KNOW......Sincerely, Hdrking2003.....and everyone else in the USA!

I'm the Internet Manager at the local Ford dealer. Longer hours in the fall/winter during the meat of the day limits my shooting to mornings before work, and on weekends.....it's dark the rest of the time, lol. Spring and summer are better, but then archery shares time with my other 2 hobbies.....pitching horseshoes, and ridin the HD.


----------



## hot head (Jan 6, 2003)

IBEW 26. 39 years 3 more to go try to shoot 2 times a week
Hot Head


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

I manage an the archery department in an outdoor store. I shoot bows everyday, Job requires it.
I love what I do and do what I love.


----------



## buttonbucky (Aug 2, 2007)

Maintenance tech at a Ethanol plant/ father of 5 children.


----------



## tandin93 (Sep 27, 2014)

My dad and Owns a small construction company, so there isn't a whole lot of time to do a lot. The time I do have I like to spend with my family. Shooting comes after that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winston_7 (Jan 17, 2015)

missouri reaper said:


> male stripper


My one and only goal.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

Automotive machinist.Do alot of engine restorations. Both my kids shoot, and my wife on nice days. We shoot in the backyard and we have two ranges within 15 mins. of our house. Shoot at least one round of 3d with my son every weekend. I also have a 25 yard range at my shop. We shoot alot. My wife is very understanding.


----------



## tandin93 (Sep 27, 2014)

hdrking2003 said:


> Not that everyone else's jobs are irrelevant, but I wanted to give a special shout out to these members who have already posted, and the others like them who will follow this post
> (hope I didn't miss anyone). THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR YOUR SERVICES, IT IS APPRECIATED MORE THAN YOU WILL EVER KNOW......Sincerely, Hdrking2003.....and everyone else in the USA!
> 
> X2!!
> ...


----------



## Winston_7 (Jan 17, 2015)

muskykris said:


> Like a pimp?


Was wondering that as well lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Vactor Guzzler Mfr. Company. That manufacturer guzzlers, hydro excavators, and 2100 series sewer cleaners.

We make these trucks from the frame up....i work in the prep and paint area.

Some days im in an industrial media blast booth.


Some.days im in the Sand bay and prep stuff for paint.


Finished product


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Equipment Operator 3 for municipality at WWTP (waste water treatement plant).
Concrete contractor on the side. That's my hunt, fun money!


----------



## bingbola (Dec 16, 2015)

Fire fighter. Our shifts are 24 hours on and 48 hours off. So when I am at the station waiting for calls I keep busy with shooting. I am able to get range back as far as 70 yards.


----------



## Oldillini (Dec 11, 2015)

Engineer


----------



## Winston_7 (Jan 17, 2015)

Currently a highschool student and work on a cattle farm and mow lawns and do landscaping during the nicer months. 
I shoot every night in the basement.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chugg (Jul 4, 2015)

Auto restoration. Specializing in unimogs, pinzguers, and Volvo c304, anything foreign thats 4 or 6 wheel drive. Shoot almost every night in the garage along with 3D all summer and killing in the fall.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Fire Alarm Tech


----------



## aplineman (Feb 28, 2010)

lineman


----------



## jpenz7 (Feb 6, 2013)

Long hours so not a lot of time for much else. Shoot every chance I get.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperMagManiac (Apr 11, 2011)

Steamfitter/Pipe Welder


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

I run a belt press and heavy equipment at a waste water plant. It's a ****ty job.but i get to shoot alot


----------



## RobG (Jan 20, 2014)

I travel all over the country working on valves in power plants


----------



## gfm1960 (Jan 30, 2013)

automobile detailer


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

hawkdriver55 said:


> I fly people to places that they really don't want to go, on the worst day of their life.


You have an awesome job. I have my fixed wing ratings and if I could go back in time I would have gotten my helicopter rating and gone into the army for experience and flight time then come out for Life Flight work. Life threw me some curve balls so I have not flown in several years and miss it big time.

Now I am the Facility Maintenance Engineer for our church which just added a 3rd campus. I work lots of OT to make ends meet and pay for my daughters dance classes, competitions and conventions. She is the best and I am happy to do it. I shoot when I can, but take most of the winter off.


----------



## wstanley (Jan 21, 2008)

Work for the federal government. USDA agency called the Natural Resources Conservation Service. Work with farmers and landowners to improve their land through USDA programs to install alternative watering systems for livestock to improve pastureland and other conservation practices. Starting my 19th year next month.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Meat cutter for the last 13 years.Shoot whenever I can or shoot close range in my garage to work form/muscle memory and release.


----------



## svernatter (Jun 13, 2013)

Nascar engine builder. Not as glamorous as it sounds. Jan through March sucks but the rest of the year isn't bad. Shoot a couple times a week spring through the start of hunting season.


----------



## daduck (Jan 3, 2013)

Extrusion operator for the largest vinyl siding plant in the country

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronFireman (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm a Firefighter, best job in the world!!


----------



## TNKnoxville (Dec 16, 2011)

Chemical/Environmental engineer, COO of an environmental remediation company.Try to shoot at least 3 days a week if the weather is nice.


----------



## dlh30m (Nov 12, 2013)

high rise window cleaner


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

My position is account manager for a large water treatment company. We provide chemistry and services for applications such as boilers, cooling towers, wastewater, process side, etc. I really enjoy it.


----------



## Philprop (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice to see I'm not the only mailman on this site. Except I'm a Canadian mailman. Haha.

Used to shoot every day leading up to hunting season. Have 10 yards in the basement but my wife put a stop to that(when she's home) after I flinched on a shot a put an arrow in the wall. Now I only shoot at our weekly indoor shoots or the odd time I'm not working and she's not home. Lol.


----------



## sambone (Mar 12, 2014)

I own a painting business. We do mostly residential with some commercial projects. 
I built this business with 2 standing rules: 1) We do what we say we will do 2) I do what I want everyday or I quit... So I carve out at least 3-4 hours per day to surf, run, shoot my bow, read a book, and screw around. 
We are always busy, but Im busy about 2 days a week with work and busy everyday doing what I want...And NOONE gets to tell me what to do. I love it


----------



## mckean09 (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm an Ironworker, get to walk beams 100ft up, build steel structures in plants, and much more. Don't get to shoot as much as id like too spent most of last year working 7 days a week 12 hours a day


----------



## Hillsdweller605 (Sep 25, 2015)

Alignment tech, align over the road trucks and trailers. By summer close to 800 1000 arrows a week. If i'm lucky SD Damn wind!!!


----------



## flhxnick (Feb 22, 2015)

Auto tech in a dodge Chrysler Jeep ram dealer


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

I work at John Deere. Before that I did insulation and sheet metal work mostly at asphalt plants across the country. 
Thanks for all that have served or are still serving with the military, firefighters, police officers, etc. Many people over look those professions until they are needed.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

build 60x custom bowstrings, zenith releases and xtreme stabilization Keeps me pretty busy


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Heavy equipment operator for the last 8 years or so. Travel 300 plus miles for years but that's gonna have to come to end its wearing me out. I'm just waiting for a truck to come by in the pic while my brother pushes up to me. I shoot on the weekends and every once and awhile during the week.


----------



## Creed man (Jun 14, 2014)

Laborer/operator.for 12 yrs.excavating.I get to play in the dirt all day.love my job.


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm the 2nd shift Maintenance Coordinator at Pentair , AKA Hoffman Enclosures now. The company is moving our plant to Mexico at the end of the year, so I'll be unemployed then. I shoot as much as I can, but working 2nd shift, I leave at 1:30pm and don't get home till 3:30am it puts a damper on my shooting. I shoot the weekends though.


----------



## shawn t. monnat (Sep 27, 2007)

Papermaker

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Own a concrete company 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eeeks (Oct 25, 2012)

Studio Engineer for Sirius XM


----------



## wrobo61 (Dec 18, 2013)

Transmission Lineman- Life Begins At 150 Ft.


----------



## Diber (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm an Elevator Mechanic working for a smaller manufacturer. I do all of their training, and often also travel for doing repairs and troubleshooting training. Due to the travel, any time I get to shoot is awesome! Thankfully, the head office is only 1 block from a 70m indoor range!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

here is a video a buddy and I put together a few years ago at work, I have been a harvest diver for 13 yrs, since high school. I crab in the winter some years, but mostly just dive.

https://youtu.be/1vW5nGGEi1I


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

Federal law enforcement.


----------



## djm029 (Nov 5, 2012)

Physical therapist


----------



## rharper (Apr 30, 2012)

Technical Training Manager at Fisher/Unitech. I teach/manage a crew of folks that train customers on SolidWorks Cad software.


----------



## whistlinwingman (Jan 6, 2012)

Firefighter. Work 24hrs on and 48 hrs off


----------



## cnmodaw (Aug 3, 2008)

RN working night shift on an Acute Stroke and Neurosurgery Unit


----------



## DriveTacks (Jul 20, 2011)

Commercial Real Estate Developer, 3rd generation in the family business, work with my dad and grandfather every day. Wouldn't trade it for the world, they're also my hunting partners along with my boys, 6 and 2. I shoot quite a bit during the summer after work, a little bit of indoor in the winter if I can find the right empty unit to shoot in. Able to shoot 40 yards inside right now!


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

draftsman a.k.a CAD operator since 2000, just after college life 
- mechanical engineering field 2000-2002
- Skyscraper construction/architecture field 2002-2007
- Piping & steel structure in O&G field (2007-current)


----------



## 4seasons69 (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm an automotive service technician


----------



## kawndn (Sep 20, 2011)

Locomotive engineer for RailRoad, and own small archery shop, don't get to shoot as much as I used to or want to.


----------



## Frank-the-5th (Apr 3, 2014)

College student/valet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clperry (Jan 4, 2016)

I think this may be the most interesting thread I've come across. Really cool.

I'm a professional trumpet player and teach high school band as well. I shoot three or four days a week now and have started shooting some 3d and love it.


----------



## Blasey (Oct 29, 2015)

I've been a hard rock under ground miner for 22 years, mainly gold and platinum in the western states. Mine Superintendent now, get to shoot after work every night and on the weekends.


----------



## MDC (Aug 21, 2014)

32nd year of teaching mathematics to middle schoolers in a public school. Also work a couple of evenings and occasionally a weekend at Cabela's as an archery outfitter/tech. Enjoy both jobs a lot, although the fall can be very chaotic with both jobs being extremely busy and still trying to scratch out some time to sit in a tree. Got the 2nd job 2 years ago with the idea that I'd retire the teaching gig, but I still enjoy the kids (and despise the politics!) and think I'm still pretty effective. Someday... soon....


----------



## sheepdawg (Jul 26, 2013)

Sergeant for a police department been working night shift for the last five years. Prior to being a watch commander, I worked as a narcotics detective for four years. When working graveyards, I can shoot when I wake up before the family gets home, but very hard for me to make any 3d shoots because I work weekends. I do get the time off to hunt when I draw a decent tag. Once I retire, I plan to shoot daily and hunt for extended periods of time. Just need to make it to retirement.


----------



## Aeneiad (Jan 8, 2014)

21 years in the military...and i'll be retiring in July. I shoot as often as i can but I travel about 180 days a year so that seriously cuts into my hobby


----------



## koebke (Oct 28, 2010)

4th generation dairy farmer, also have a beef operation. We are a small family operation (80 milking and 200 head total with all young stock and beef) so we are concentrating on direct to consumer sales. Also have broiler chickens and some layers if we didn't have enough going on. 
I have a range in my cellar so I shoot daily or at night. I find it very relaxing I guess because of having to concentrate and takes the mind off the animals.


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Boilermaker


----------



## tsapp51 (Dec 5, 2014)

I am a minister of a non-denominational church and I love to hunt in my free time.


----------



## Arrowhead_4 (Aug 26, 2009)

I serve in the U.S. Air Force. Some times I get to shoot, but right now nope I can't cause I'm in another country across the world. So just depends on whether or not I'm deployed or in an exercise ECT.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Corrections Officer


----------



## jdsayre (Jun 14, 2012)

Ive been an automotive technician for 30 years. Worked in shops and dealerships. Started a new career as a maintenance/custodian at our local high school. Insurance and benefits were a game changer for me.


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

3rd shift maintenance tech for a large auto part manufacturer (Denso). We work a lot of overtime year round; there is not a lot of time to shoot. I just wrapped up 8 months straight of 7 days a week, 10-12 hrs a day, including holidays that most everybody else gets off.


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

Security officer for an orthopedic hospital, and do OT working in environmental services there also. I shoot in my yard, and outdoor 3D in the summer. Used to shoot indoor spot leagues, but haven't had time the past few years.


----------



## burnerjustin (Oct 10, 2009)

RN-work in ER. Shoot 3 days a week


----------



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)

SHPoet said:


> I'm a Democrat campaign strategist. Please don't tell my family. They think I play the piano in a bordello.


LOL. I almost ripped you a new one, then read it again.


----------



## Wesleyc_08 (Aug 23, 2015)

Man some of yall have some really cool jobs! Some of you have some jobs that I can't help but have respect for yall for what yall do and what yall but up with so hats off to yall! The only cool part about my job is I get to watch sharks and fly a lot, Lol.


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

Forest tech for Md DNR my office is 18000 acres of forest
Get to shoot almost every evening and weekend if the wife and family allow it


----------



## Wesleyc_08 (Aug 23, 2015)

svernatter said:


> Do you fly out of Homa La by chance? Reason I ask is a good friend of mine is a chopper jockey for the oil companies. He works the 14 on / off deal as well. Would be cool if you knew him


Sure do! who does he work for? PHI or maybe ERA?


----------



## Stickthrower (Feb 15, 2015)

Systems Engineer for a company that provides communications equipment to the government.


----------



## spurgeon18 (Jul 27, 2011)

Proud IBEW working transmission


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSwift (Aug 27, 2012)

Farmer. I help feed the world. Remember me the next time your belly tells you your hungry. Shoot 3 to 4 times a week when it's not planting or harvest season. During those busy times shooting doesn't happen very often. I get to enjoy nature at its best on a daily bases though


----------



## 1sgdavo (Jan 27, 2016)

Hearings officer Department of Corrections 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L8drop (Nov 1, 2013)

Electrical Contractor 
Mostly do Railroad construction and overhead/underground installations.


----------



## jbeasleyshoot (Jan 29, 2008)

Lineman for a cable company. Shoot in the yard every other day or so. Shoot 3d and dots every weekend


----------



## toddz7 (Aug 27, 2010)

CO2 service manager im the guy that puts the bubbles in your beer


----------



## kward598 (Sep 25, 2002)

I do large format commercial printing. We have KBA presses 41 inch 2-64 inch and an 81 inch press! the 81 is the largest sheetfed press in the world and I have one of 25!! 

and I shoot..


----------



## kward598 (Sep 25, 2002)

I do large format commercial printing. We have KBA presses 41 inch 2-64 inch and an 81 inch press! the 81 is the largest sheetfed press in the world and I have one of 25!! 

and I shoot..


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm a Reserve Power Sales Engineer.


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

I love building things/taking them apart and putting them back together again but I hate the cold weather we seem to have around here so I became a Chiropractor. I own my own office, literally just a 1 man show, but my boss is a workaholic prick :wink:so I only get to shoot 1 or 2 days per week.


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm a Software Engineer. I develop Microsoft applications for automated laboratory sample preparation equipment.


----------



## MPKO (Sep 18, 2014)

3g-4g-5g mobile network developer


----------



## whitetailseeker (Mar 11, 2013)

Instrumentation Mechanic in a papermill 30yrs in and 10 to go, shoot in the basement most nights of the week and outdoors on weekends.


----------



## Jimmyg79 (Dec 21, 2015)

hawkdriver55 said:


> I fly people to places that they really don't want to go, on the worst day of their life.


I like your ship! I have a little more fun though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxAg07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Commodity manager for rhe metals and mining industry...low prices = plenty of time to shoot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## red arrows (Feb 21, 2015)

iam a stone mason i shoot every day possible


----------



## davidingle (Aug 31, 2014)

College student/bow technician


----------



## arizonaxpj (Sep 27, 2014)

Commfishmtk said:


> East coast commercial fisherman, slowly being put out of business by the deep pockets of enviros and our government. Just remember Tilapia is not seafood.


Say what? What is Tilapia then? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DWhite85 (Feb 20, 2015)

Active military shoot at least once a week

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jku.jko (Feb 23, 2015)

Auto mechanic.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Mechanical/design engineer for one of the large archery conglomerates.

I don't shoot nearly as often as my job allows:embara:


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

vice president of a credit union


----------



## Greg / MO (Nov 19, 2003)

Giger said:


> I'm a Software Engineer. I develop Microsoft applications for automated laboratory sample preparation equipment.


I sell automated laboratory sample preparation equipment... as well as the equipment the samples run on afterwards


----------



## bruno82 (Nov 15, 2015)

I own a kettle corn concession business and recreational marijuana business i shoot 5-7 days a week


----------



## TTURedRaider (Nov 10, 2014)

Drilling engineer for an oil company.


----------



## jlm81 (Sep 25, 2011)

HME Technician. In short....i do "in home" medical equipment.

Sent from my SCH-I545L using Tapatalk


----------



## Gallina_Bowman (Feb 5, 2016)

President of a Durable Medical Equipment Co. for former uranium workers in the cold months, and contract heavy equipment for wildland fire fighting for fire season.


----------



## ridgerunner280 (Jul 25, 2013)

Fulltime Firefighter/Emt and build custom log homes on my off days. Shooting time is limited , but I shoot as much as possible when possible.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxy5oo (Aug 7, 2015)

Quality Assurance Specialist for a software company. Fancy name for a guy who tests software. I don't get to shoot as much as I would like, but I shoot at home in the evenings during the spring, summer, and early fall. I get to the range or shoot 3D when I can.


----------



## Moonshine_Spaz (Aug 8, 2015)

Electrician. Living in an rv park right now and all the close ranges are closed by the time I get off so I don't get to shoot as much as I would like. Once we get moved out here in the next few months I'm hoping that will change

Sent from my HTC Desire 510 using Tapatalk


----------



## HawaiiRoo (Jan 21, 2016)

Coconut tree trimmer, waiting to get some arrows… then, hopefully shoot every day.


----------



## razz40 (Sep 27, 2006)

CMM (Coordinate Measuring Machine) Programmer / Quality Engineer 26 years.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

arizonaxpj said:


> Say what? What is Tilapia then?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I believe, they started to farm raise tilapia and it's a growing trend


----------



## 10essee (Mar 2, 2012)

Heavy equipment operator. I do precision guess work based on unreliable data provided by people of questionable knowledge and I love it. Been operating excavators and bulldozers for 18 years and wouldn't do anything else. I work for a great company and everyone there hunts. We bust our humps all spring and summer with the OT and the owner knows come September we all get the "I don't wanna work hives".


----------



## 4rcgoat (Mar 25, 2015)

Carpenter going on 20+ years. Pay isn't always the best,but you can't beat the view......bout 200 head of elk on first small hill.


----------



## nuttinbutchunks (Jul 18, 2008)

Diesel mechanic. I shoot in my driveway when it gets cold and I can stand to be out there. Then when it gets warm I shoot at an out door range not far from my house.


----------



## Moosecop (Oct 31, 2013)

I get paid to operate a snow mobile, a quad, a boat and my patrol truck!
Wildlife law enforcement try to save some critters from being taken illegally
Try to shoot 2 dozen arrows daily, winter time i shoot in my garage


----------



## nolan3387 (Mar 19, 2013)

CPA in Michigan. DOn't get to shoot much in the winter due to tax season and weather. April is the break of busy season and winter. Great time to go out and start shooting.


----------



## Bonafide (Jan 22, 2016)

Electrician.


----------



## Had a Hoyt (Nov 28, 2006)

Engineer. Shoot just about every day starting in March and going through October.


----------



## koan (Sep 23, 2013)

IndianaPSE said:


> Did the home biz for ten years. Built up as a small boutique agency and then sold it. I work for the firm that bought my agency.
> 
> Nothin' like workin' in yer PJs!
> 
> ...


I'm a User Experience Designer/Interaction Designer. Just went freelance as of last month. I'm enjoying working in pj's again 

I shoot indoors at close range when the weather's bad. I try to get to the outdoor range once a week, weather and time permitting. 

AJ


----------



## offeringplate (Jan 31, 2016)

Own a Mazzio's Pizza Franchise in Locust Grove Oklahoma. http://www.mazzios.com/


----------



## big buddha (Mar 31, 2008)

Chef here, make my own schedule, so usually get to hunt whenever i get free.


----------



## al0885 (Jul 31, 2010)

Truck driver Mason started driving more so my hands stay awake to shoot on weekends my sons will be able to shoot whenever they want


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

I am a butcher /sausage maker.I would not hunt if I have to pay for processing to expensive!


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Operator at a heavy oil upgrader, spent time at a ammonia/urea plant before that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unchainedCP (Nov 1, 2014)

Slang rubber at Michelin.


----------



## boilermaker60 (Mar 22, 2015)

Union boilermaker here

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rcfireninja (Dec 2, 2012)

Firefighter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scpowerman (Sep 19, 2015)

Glad to see other power lineman on here. I'm also a lineman here in south Carolina and shoot in the yard as much as I can.


----------



## Hunter1299 (May 19, 2014)

Union iron worker

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcasull (Sep 9, 2009)

You can put me down for a ultrasonic cleaner manufacture. We design when working with customers to perfect their part cleaning needs.


----------



## Benjamin59 (Jan 19, 2014)

Run a family business doing two way radios for police, fire, school. We build the lighting for the police cars and climb the towers to install the equipment














Nothing crazy just 200' replacing a antenna. The views are amazing. I try to shoot. Ableist 2-3 a week and one day on the weekend


----------



## WT-assasin (Nov 27, 2012)

I am one of those hated dreadful Policemanolice: I work 12 hour shifts so it gives me about half the month off to hunt and shoot


----------



## tlkollodge (Dec 31, 2008)

Dentist. And no, I've never been to Africa


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Nissan assembly plant here in Tennessee. We build the Altima, Maxima, Pathfinder, Rouge and Infinti QX60. 
I've also spent some time at our sister plant in Mississippi where they build the Titan, Armada, Frointer, Altima, Muranio and Xterra.


----------



## capthowdy27 (Oct 23, 2013)

Im a Network Engineer for a Tier One auto parts supplier. Travel a lot to our different plants so I only get to shoot when Im home or hunting. I may start taking my bow with me though. Just found a couple of nice ranges around each of our plants.


----------



## hookemaster19 (Jan 31, 2013)

Operating Engineer. Moving the Earth 1 Bucket at a Time. Dont shoot nearly as much as I should


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Electrician at a steel mill. No blast furnaces here, all electric. When all you east coasters get the really cold weather we have to idle so you have enough power to stay warm. Our electric bill is around $3 Million a month. 

Work a 4on-4off days to nights 12-hr swing shift. Schedule is tough sometimes but compensation is great. Like most everyone else, I don't shoot nearly enough as I should.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

I am in my 15th.Year of Retirement from the I.B.E.W. LOCAL #124,KC ,MO. I shoot quite a lot when the weather is good,just being outside is a pleasure to me.


----------



## flyfisher151 (Jan 4, 2008)

Paramedic for the last 31 years.


----------



## blevinsbulldog (Jan 4, 2014)

Im a Property Manager for Target.


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Instrument Tech for a major US based independent oil company at a refinery here in Louisiana. 5-8's and my wife and I shoot on our rest days from the gym.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramcat100 (Nov 16, 2015)

CenturyLink communication . Do it all.


----------



## treedoctor (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm a lineman for a telecom company..don't shoot near enough but my wife and kids have to come first!! And wouldn't want that to change


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

I crush cars........guy told me once that is what he did for a living....we've been friends ever since.

I work in Planning, Scheduling, and Distribution for a Coated Freesheet Paper Mill

That's what they tell me anyhow...............


----------



## rageinthesage (Jul 20, 2010)

Thru freight conductor for Union Pacific Railroad


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

I teach 2nd grade at a small Christian school.


----------



## jrex2506 (Apr 3, 2014)

sheriffs deputy full time. landscaping/ construction part time. too much work and not enough hunting. lol

posted from middle of no where.


----------



## harley (May 20, 2006)

Welder/fabricator by trade but really a jack of all trades.


----------



## kb2zya (Jul 21, 2009)

I am a general Manager of a Taco Bell for the past 12 years. I shoot few times a week . if i can i shoot with wife in www.pennyork3darchery.com shoots are every sunday hosted at a differnt cub each week. best $10 a week i spend .


----------



## rob1525 (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm a Warrant Officer in the Army. Been doing it now for 17 years and the deployments are starting to wear on me and my family. Only 3 more to go....


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Purchasing for a mechanical contractor


----------



## drturi (Jul 24, 2010)

Was VP of Sales and Marketing for Mitsubishi Electric, After 30 years of flying over 3,000,000 milesI retired in 2009.


----------



## Tank1202 (Jul 10, 2010)

Operations Manager for an electrical contracting company here in Atlanta.


----------



## hookinbull (Oct 20, 2009)

Correctional Officer with the Federal Bureau of Prisons, 17 years.


----------



## MCROW (Oct 9, 2015)

Medical Billing/Coding and a Lab Tech.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

After 30 years, I retired in 2007 from teaching Science in one of public high schools here in Columbus. It was a good career, I really enjoyed it. In fact, I enjoy teaching so much that I now teach in the Biology/Nursing field at Columbus Technical College. Since I was once a medic in the 82d, teaching Anatomy and Physiology is "right up my alley".

Bobby


----------



## bmeehan1919 (Dec 31, 2014)

Firefighter/EMT in CT 24 hrs on 72 hrs off. Shoot whenever I can piece some time together having a young family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Retired from Verizon for 15 years now.Ride around on my on/off road bike and 4 wheeler checking game trail cams every morning. I have a 30 animal 3d course and shoot it at least once a day. Rest of the time I hunt and screw around. Spend the winters in Florida shooting for 3 months. Sure beats working.


----------



## haole boy (Jul 10, 2005)

4rcgoat said:


> Carpenter going on 20+ years. Pay isn't always the best,but you can't beat the view......bout 200 head of elk on first small hill.


What does a guy with 30 plus yrs experience making in Wyoming


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

Supervisor At a printing company try to shoot everyday I ha e a 18 yard range in my basement.i work 4 12 hour days so I have 3 days to shoot and or hunt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Residential frame carpenter. 13 years, on my own for 6. 35 houses a year with 2 guys.


----------



## 300remum (Mar 27, 2010)

HVACR contractor for 18 years


----------



## TroyCA (Mar 6, 2015)

Parks Canada Historic Weapons Officer ...try to shoot at least once a week ... Not so easy in the winter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dzrt hntr (Dec 14, 2015)

aircraft technician for a major airline.(27 years). also fish bass tournaments on weekends.


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm a Advanced Sr. Raw Materials Lab Tech. I test acids and Nitroglycerin samples at a Gunpowder plant. Great Job and I'm thankful everyday when I leave alive! Lol!


----------



## magoo1500 (Nov 11, 2014)

Assistant body shop manager at a dealer....Painted cars for 25 years before I went into the office.


----------



## rmomn (Feb 13, 2007)

Gunsmith 30 years last August, build accurate rifles but I deer hunt with a bow


----------



## Roz (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm an Electrical Engineer for an electrical utility company.


----------



## 4rcgoat (Mar 25, 2015)

haole boy said:


> 4rcgoat said:
> 
> 
> > Carpenter going on 20+ years. Pay isn't always the best,but you can't beat the view......bout 200 head of elk on first small hill.
> ...


Really depends on experience and reliability, anywhere from 18 to 30 I suppose.


----------



## KSFLNT (Aug 15, 2011)

I manage a distribution center of 400 people. Been with the company for 30 years in August of this year.


----------



## Blacker80 (Dec 31, 2015)

Canadian sales rep for a leading offroad truck/jeep suspension company.


----------



## gkbowhunt (Jan 20, 2016)

Feed mill leadman


----------



## Holcomb (May 26, 2015)

RN- Emergency Dept.


----------



## Duck$&Buck$ (Aug 28, 2015)

armed security guard for a power plant. work 6 8s. 9pm-5am. also do some side work with the local bow shop for free parts/labor and free lunch. slide into the woods for some tree stand therapy. shoot in the morning in my driveway almost everyday unless I hunt. interested to see what you boys do


----------



## Nom de Guerre (Jun 21, 2013)

Motion Picture and TV cinematographer. I work long hours, and sometimes on location out of town. Weekends are usually free, and that's when I mostly get time to shoot, as well as the occasional down time between projects.


----------



## flip665 (Apr 26, 2015)

Bonesaw23 said:


> Expired stock removal engineer... Aka I pick up dead cows


boy do i have some stories for you hahaha... ever had to pop one... 

but i digress.. im a farmer turned army, turned jack of all trades (14 jobs in 5 years... being an unsupported single dad will do that to ya) turned paver (5 years running... probably because i fixed the single part) and now noob archer who likes to think hes better than he is but never turns down a lesson... i usually get to shoot when ever i want, i got a 70yd range in the back yard and work is 6 minutes away... also, the boss lets us hunt on the job on occasion if logistics dont favor production...yes, paid, hes a bad ass like that... cant shoot his deer though, his wife likes them too much... you know what its like to get back to the shop after a long day at work, opening week, get your gear together and walk to your truck, bow in hand, past 15 deer in the orchard at 25 yards... not to mention the rabbits, porcupines, and squirrels...


----------



## Delw (Mar 28, 2014)

hmmm. I been pondering this for a while if I should put it up or not, but here it goes.....


I've been a MasterBaiter for the last 15-16 years........

its true I design and machine fishing lure molds. 

I own a aerospace machine shop been doing this since the mid 80s, my own started in 94. pretty decent size shop I am fortunate to have been and able to make some really cool stuff in my life. space shuttle Apache helo medical stuff missile satellite, weapons both military and civilian parts etc etc and then of coarse Fishing lures.

Hunting and fishing comes 3rd in line after the wife/kids and work and there is nothing else after that one reason cause there is no time left ..

Delw


----------



## buc8221 (Feb 10, 2010)

charter boat capt on lake erie take people fishing


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

Old and wore out cowboy. Shoot about 3 to 4 times a week.


----------



## leinen10 (Jan 4, 2012)

mn.moose said:


> Financial Analyst- Accounting Analyst for a 12 billion dollar company. I shoot at least 4 nights a week and once on the weekend.


I'm currently a Junior, Finance major at the University of Iowa, Tippie College of Business. Would love to intern


----------



## BSmith12 (Oct 3, 2013)

College 10-12 then work at the archery shop until 7. I get to shoot a lot when its not too busy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sstephns (May 20, 2014)

Civil Engineer EIT, working towards a PE. Ran a Special Inspections department for a few years and just switched tracks to get more towards my PE.


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

My two older brothers and I run an excavating and farm tile company
















Hopefully my little buddy follows in daddy's footsteps. He's off to s good start!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lreese (Feb 9, 2011)

Plant operator for 5 years at Kinder Morgan. Love the days off on shift work to spend with family and my archery addiction!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballistic 2013 (Mar 14, 2013)

Manufacturing process manager / certified composite technician.


----------



## Sgtchadwick (Jan 24, 2016)

Active duty Army for last 10 years, still going. Only shoot about once every two-three weeks. Just got into Archery about two years ago. Plan to dedicate more free time to shooting cause I'm buying a new bow in the next few weeks.


----------



## Je942010 (Dec 29, 2015)

Assistant supervisor for the Water Department in my city.


----------



## Guitarnik5389 (Nov 25, 2015)

Self employed, jobs vary from new construction (framing,siding,Windows) to remodels and rehab (Sheetrock, tile, wood floors). Only thing that keeps me from shooting daily is work or family.


----------



## sderyke2002 (May 8, 2015)

I am an IT Manager for a financial firm. In the winter I shoot about twice a week - casual league on Wednesdays and a more serious one on Saturday evening which I have to drive an hour to get to. I just shoot paper and am too lazy to walk more that 20 yards at a time. In the summer when the mosquitoes are out I shoot 3-D in the woods. Just started in the sport two years ago after surgery on both knees to fix the meniscus in each which was ruined by years of golf. Now everyone tells me my shoulders will eventually suffer the same fate. LOL


----------



## VTRC (Jan 30, 2016)

IT/Network Admin for a 24/7 veterinary hospital. Pretty much fix all of the electronics. 

Just getting back into Archery after 8 years away, and it is really good to be back.


----------



## at1010 (Mar 6, 2012)

I am in sales, I cover Ohio, WV,and KY so I don't get to shoot as much as Id like too!


----------



## d3ntalbliss (Feb 2, 2016)

Army Dentist


----------



## switchraph (Feb 14, 2006)

Ironworker


----------



## Rdot84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Natural gas well operator in sw Pa.


----------



## kritter02 (Nov 23, 2015)

Pipe Welder


----------



## Bucktamer01 (Jul 13, 2015)

Payroll Analysts for a Liquid Natural Gas Co. in Houston, TX

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## derwet (Jun 3, 2014)

Product Development Chemist for a tobacco company.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Retired so I get to do what I want when I want .I Bow hunt ,fish ,Kayak ,float the river ,Hike in the Mtn's ,look for sheds and new places to hunt .I do some bush hogging on one of the farms I hunt on ,I post propertys that I hunt on .Shoot 3 D . Help my neighbors when they need help , I volunteer at the local food bank .

I know it's tuff but someone has to do it .I put in my time worked hard for over 45 years now it's my time .I'm not getting rich but all my bills are payed and that's all that counts.


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Professional foot and hand model


----------



## steviejo22 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sales manager at a calibration lab serving the manufacturing industry. Couldn't ask for a better situation when it comes to hunting/shooting. A good portion of our company are die hard hunters. I regularly shoot league with a few of them, and most of my hunting trips are made up of coworkers as well.


----------



## jvswan (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm an instructional designer for a defense contractor. I provide training design support for programs that include aircraft simulators and driving simulators. I just joined a club with my son and hope to shoot once or twice a week.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Corporate pilot for the rich and famous! Work 16-18 days a month plus 4x21 day vacations per year. I have a large archery range on my property and a shop with all the tools! 

NC


----------



## illustrated1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Was a Wellsite drilling supervisor, now a college student for 2 more months, and always a full time father of 4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Pilot.
I get plenty of time to hunt but have to go days without shooting due to travel.


----------



## Wesleyc_08 (Aug 23, 2015)

SwampDog32 said:


> Instrument Tech for a major US based independent oil company at a refinery here in Louisiana. 5-8's and my wife and I shoot on our rest days from the gym.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Lake Charles area?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Lab Supervisor for R&D for driveline components for Tier 1 automotive supplier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PackMule320 (Nov 8, 2012)

I buy/sell/trade heavy equipment like CAT, Deere, Komatsu, etc. 
I shoot 3 times a week in my basement.


----------



## edw_oh (Jun 6, 2012)

Retired school administrator-went back to work fulltime as a technology coordinator for state education department. Have a 16 yd range in the basement so can shoot most evenings when weather is too bad for outdoor shooting...currently recovering from carpal tunnel procedure to bow hand so taking a little break.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Web designer for the NJ department of Treasury. If anyone is looking for a Web guy I would love to move from NJ. Too freaking expensive


----------



## ponarrow (Mar 2, 2014)

Telecommunications 34 years and counting


----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

Wildlife Biologist. I shoot almost daily once I am done with the farm duties at home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stratofisher (Aug 14, 2005)

Air Force Pilot- KC-135 Stratotanker


----------



## huntingdeer82 (Jan 28, 2005)

Professional saw filer at a sawmill. I have plenty of time to shoot but don't shoot nearly as often as I should


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

Team Leader in charge of 2 robotic cubicles , we apply wear resistant coatings on aerospace and military parts


----------



## kicker338 (Nov 30, 2008)

What do I do for a living???? Well at the first of the month I get my pension check and at the end of the month I get my social security check. Man this kind of work is hard on the old body LOL.


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wesleyc_08 said:


> Lake Charles area?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New Orleans area. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## antlers21 (Jan 1, 2005)

Electrical supply company and I am in outside sales


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

Work for the US State Department living in Malabo, Equatorial Guinea


----------



## Pmaurer (Jun 3, 2013)

Graphic designer - loving every minute of it!


----------



## Sgt. Beardface (Oct 26, 2006)

Air Force enlisted. Crew Chief for 14 yrs and counting. Hands down best job ever. 

-Chuck


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Sgt. Beardface said:


> Air Force enlisted. Crew Chief for 14 yrs and counting. Hands down best job ever.
> 
> -Chuck


You at Shaw?


----------



## rebelxt (Aug 2, 2012)

Network Engineer for Toyota, shoot as much as I can which normally means a couple week nights and weekends.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Was in the military now I'm a mail man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

I spray the bed liners in the new Chevrolet Colorado, GMC Canyon trucks.


----------



## TRUE HUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

Electrician / Custom Auto Painter (part time)


----------



## btw574 (Jan 26, 2016)

District Manager that covers WI, MN, Northern half IL, Michigan's U.P and North Dakota. I work out of my home office and have 9 service techs that I oversee. 
Do a lot of driving, but all mileage is on a company truck. The cool thing is I always check for local sporting goods stores in the areas I am going to be in. Have been able to get some great deals on stuff.


----------



## Mineisbigger27 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chemical Hygiene Officer, Lab Safety Officer, Cryogenic Safety Officer, Laser Safety officer, Radiation Safety Officer and Hazardous Waste Manager at a D1 university. Shoot often as possible with two kids and a wife on second shift.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Retired painter/paperhanger, DC711. I Putt around taking care of a farm/rifle & skeet range, and tree/landscape stuff. I don't need to shoot often. I spend a lot of time in the woods scouting/hiking/photography/and some fishing.
Worst part of my job was commuting 3 hours a day, fighting with traffic both ways. Best part was not being in one place long enough to get bored with it. 
Best jobs I did were painting the Pequest fish hatchery when it was first built; painting the Jersey Devils locker room/ training rink locker/ and wood veneered their dining-club room when the team first started; Painting all the graphics at a Jack Le'Lanes; Figured out how to, and painted, two 26' long x 24' high vitamin shop logo's on the outside of their corrugated steel building; wallpapered suites at the Arena, Giants stadium(old and new), seeing some bands set up, and players. 
Time will tell what effects the fumes and chemicals will have had on me.


----------



## lhjf75 (Mar 24, 2014)

Electrician, currently working for a home solar company

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter2002 (Feb 4, 2016)

Off shore drilling rig in Alaska 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerguy8888 (Jan 20, 2015)

Auto glass technician. 

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Clay (Feb 25, 2016)

Industrial Firefighter/Paramedic, for a very large chemical plant in East Tennessee. Only been shooting a bow for 4 years now. First time in my entire life that I have only one job. Kids are grown. Shoot every day possible. Hoping to kill a deer this season. Just started here on this forums and love it.


----------



## soonershooter (Sep 6, 2005)

Was a Munitions Technician (Ammo Troop) now Subcontractor


----------



## heli-m hunter (Sep 17, 2014)

Union coalminer we mine the coal to keep your lights on shoot about 4 times a week


----------



## KSeliteshooter (Mar 19, 2016)

Bow tech at my local retail store! I get to experience a lot of different bow companies and shoot them on the daily! I love it!


----------



## shawnster88 (Aug 29, 2010)

A service technician for a security company.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucks & Bulls (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm in the romance and entertainment business. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

As only a senior in HS, I'm currently a Secretary at my school, only have one high school class, and it's online. But I am a dual enrolled student. So I have college every night of the week, but I get to shoot Friday's and all weekend if I choose to! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoiseMike (May 4, 2014)

Started a business building steel pistol and rifle targets in '94. Still working, but a few less hours.


----------



## tlknturky09 (Mar 1, 2015)

Law enforcement officer, shoot tournaments twice a month and whenever my newborn son is asleep and I'm off.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcmom1998 (Jan 10, 2016)

Substitute teacher, hubby in medical sales, son Jr in hs wanting to be an architect. As a family we shoot JOAD once a week and now a weekly league. Try to get in once more a week.


----------



## Stick Flinger1 (Oct 16, 2015)

Work at an archery shop!

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Arrowhead_4 (Aug 26, 2009)

Military, USAF, Avionics for the F-15E

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## CPinWV (May 26, 2009)

25 years Fire / 19 years EMS .... Work 10 days a month, 24 on 48 off. Shoot every chance I get as long as I'm not buried up in the classifieds trading bows !!


----------



## soonershooter (Sep 6, 2005)

Arrowhead_4 said:


> Military, USAF, Avionics for the F-15E
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Strike Eagle nice..Delivered my fair share of Munitions to those Bad Boy's... At Nellis, And RAF Lakenheath


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arrowhead_4 (Aug 26, 2009)

soonershooter said:


> Strike Eagle nice..Delivered my fair share of Munitions to those Bad Boy's... At Nellis, And RAF Lakenheath
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes sir! Im up at Mountain Home, its a pretty BA jet.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## drturi (Jul 24, 2010)

drturi said:


> Was VP of Sales and Marketing for Mitsubishi Electric, After 30 years of flying over 3,000,000 milesI retired in 2009.


 Now I'm living the dream, I have a home based archery shop.


----------



## BrandonEpperson (Mar 22, 2016)

I work second shift at Toyota Manufacturing in Georgetown Ky, if I am not there, farming, or with customers. I like to get out and shoot off a deck I built for shooting purposes. Always a great stress relief to fling a few arrows!


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

Give me $1000 Shill, and Ill tell ya


----------



## Beat~ (Jun 24, 2014)

Automobile detailing. 
Was in construction, then wanted a change


----------



## Eastonshooter (Jul 6, 2008)

I would like to thank all the Military, EMT, and Police officers that posted on here. Thank You for your service. 

I am a insurance claim adjuster. I shoot pretty much everyday after 5 pm since it gets dark late and try to make as many tournaments as possible.


----------



## tbs (Dec 17, 2015)

Software Developer


----------



## blevinsbulldog (Jan 4, 2014)

Aaron Clay said:


> Industrial Firefighter/Paramedic, for a very large chemical plant in East Tennessee. Only been shooting a bow for 4 years now. First time in my entire life that I have only one job. Kids are grown. Shoot every day possible. Hoping to kill a deer this season. Just started here on this forums and love it.


Close to bristol?


----------



## Pool (Feb 27, 2014)

Contractor I shoot everyday at my shop.


----------



## Silverbowarcher (Jan 3, 2010)

Machinist. Only able to shoot 2-3 days a week. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

Machine operator for International wire, bare wire division.


----------



## Archerychick (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm an 8th grade special education teacher. I started a NASP program at my middle school so I could teach archery to kids who might not get to experience it otherwise (now I get to shoot at my job too). I use my NASP program to then recruit good archers for my JOAD team. I love my job!!!


----------



## MRouse (May 18, 2015)

I'm a project superintendent for a general contractor, mainly commercial construction. I try to shoot everyday that I'm home and not on the road. Thinking about getting a small target and shooting in the hotel parking lots lol...


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Simulator instructor pilot for the USAF....teaching the young officers how to fly/fight/win for our country!


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

I Import Covert ISIS Operatives for the 0bama Administration.


----------



## r3825 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm an Area Manager for a broadline food distribution company, I work every day of the week in one way or another, I shoot when I can.


----------



## mrchaos102 (May 23, 2012)

Corrections.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Support / work with the military. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ib_jigged (Apr 30, 2014)

Electrical technician in the ATV/ROV engineering dept at a major powersports manufacturer.


----------



## beach (Sep 27, 2008)

active farmer and a veterinarian in a pause in production since 2/6. after 35yrs without a sick day going to take a couple days off. shoot daily in basement. 20 yrds. fun to shoot in jammies and bare feet. i still suck but best therapy for a blown shoulder. as long as i shoot i can put my hand over my head.


----------



## Squee_ky (Jan 18, 2015)

Prior active duty now reserves. 

International Union of Operating Engineers Local 181. (Heavy Equipment)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## revkev11 (Jun 5, 2009)

Pastor in Houston TX. Plus we have a 20 yard indoor range in our gym. Bullseyes and Bibles on Monday Nights! 
Crossbridgehouston.org


----------



## eeeks (Oct 25, 2012)

Recording studio engineer and dad and puppy wrangler . Hours don't leave a lot of time to shoot... But I get to play with this...


----------



## murdoc13 (Jul 19, 2015)

Work in a titanium mill in the forge shop. Run heavy equipment that takes huge 20,000lbs titanium ingots and forge them down to plate, billet. Make titanium for aerospace industry, medical field, and military contracts.


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Teach outdoor pursuits, kayaking and sailing to kids with social and emotional problems.
Did do archery with them also till a Dumb F##k of a new boss decided it was dangerous.
Archery was the activity they enjoyed most as well!


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a small construction business.


----------



## BackvalleyJBT (Nov 13, 2015)

Lineman


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Im a unit coordinator on the cardiac floor at Nationwide Childrens Hospital.....




Tim


----------



## Scoot121 (Feb 18, 2016)

Assistant Signal Inspector for a major commuter railroad. Right now I shoot twice a week. I hunt and do 3D shoots. I'm in the process of setting up a target bow for indoor and field archery. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## beach (Sep 27, 2008)

that is to bad. for some reason kids love archery. boss needs to shoot. he would be hooked


----------



## lungpuncher1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Explosive/ munitions operator


----------



## Irish Lad (Feb 3, 2014)

Retired from at&t, installed and repairing landlines (remember those). God blessed me to raise my 14 year old grandson. We have a 60 yd range and shoot most days:grin:


----------



## Zoomin (Nov 20, 2013)

I work for Bushnell Performance optics. Shoot everyday at the office and after at the range!


----------



## Wisconsinnate (Jan 1, 2013)

I grow cranberries all summer and go to school the rest of the year. I shoot almost every day if I have time.


----------



## Pir8 Archer (Jul 9, 2014)

Bank Vice President


----------



## BassNBowtechs (Feb 8, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## mo4040 (Aug 13, 2005)

Window licker/Goof-on-the-roof...also referred to as an air traffic controller. It's my 29th year, unfortunately, I have to do a few more to make up for divorce losses.

I shoot at least a couple of times per week in my driveway/garage.


----------



## MS52390 (Oct 21, 2015)

IT Infrastructure by day, IT Security Researcher by night, Hunter and R/C Quadcopter enthusiast by weekend! I am diverse...don't judge lol.


----------



## cope-77 (Sep 5, 2015)

Work for a local Electric Cooperative, Staking Technician, design and engineer new powerlines, and design rebuild of old powerlines. Ex lineman, and miss my hooks everyday.


----------



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

Technical Author at John Deere Dubuque Works.


----------



## beearcher (May 19, 2014)

Beekeeper........


PSE Surge 70# SW


----------



## simms125 (Jul 6, 2010)

Maintnence man for pace industries on injection molding dies for Harley Davidson, Bose several other big name companies. Work a mile down the road six days a week shoot as much as I want just need my bow to come in


----------



## jstrike (Feb 18, 2010)

Cold heading operator.Making bolts for cars,small engines,ect.


----------



## bjackson0610 (Oct 7, 2014)

Engineer


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Retired young after 25 years as a State Trooper. Now hunting is my only job!


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm a deck donkey,I go out 50 miles offshore lobster fishing in he Atlantic Ocean,then when that season closes I harvest bloodworms out of the mudflats .im pretty much my own boss ,no stuffy office,the view changes daily I never get tired of working outside.i love both jobs but they are both hell on your back and the rest of your body.


----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

M


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpenz7 (Feb 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm a CNC Machinist. After 22 years at this job I will be quitting in September. Going to open my own custom welding and machining shop!! Kind of a scary jump for me!!


----------



## Schneeder (Sep 16, 2014)

IT for a school district here.


----------



## Verde Squid (Mar 29, 2016)

IT for a major retailer taking care of their printers. Still working towards more certifications.


----------



## C_toll (Mar 21, 2016)

I am currently working in a process mill in a gold mine. Try to shoot on my days off when the wife doesn't make me do something else.


----------



## arrow-n-bucks (Mar 22, 2007)

Property Tax Specialist. I perform property appraisals on Oil and Natural Gas pipelines, Wind Farms, Railroads, and Electric, Gas, and Heat companies. Don't shoot near as much as I want to with work, an 8 and 3 year old, and going to school full time for a degree in Energy Management.


----------



## timpat92855 (Aug 18, 2008)

Manufacturing engineer tech/cnc programmer/glorified problem solver


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

Trauma, Emergency, and Critical Care RN. Shoot about 3 days per week all year long.


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Currently running security for Hillary Clinton's campaign:sad: JK


----------



## Clay104 (Feb 23, 2016)

Automotive Technician and Full time Husband/Father.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

Help archer/bowhunters overcome target panic.


----------



## kzbc4242 (Dec 5, 2014)

Nurse practitioner - cardiology. I shoot most nights in the summer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxz500ss (Dec 30, 2011)

Head brewer/ owner of a micro brewery when times are good people drink, when times are bad they drink more. When the weather is good I try to shoot every day.


----------



## davidg1! (Mar 29, 2010)

Judge, Shoot every night from living room down hall to bed room. Archery is my stress release.


----------



## Hayhook (Sep 21, 2015)

Structural engineer, licensed PE and SE. I design new building structures and provide structural design for existing building retrofits such as seismic upgrades, renovations, and additions. Also provide forensic structural engineering services for attorneys. I'm also a Structure's Specialist on one of FEMA's 28 national Urban Search and Rescue Task Force teams and on a local county fire district Technical Rescue Team.

I shoot about 30 arrows per day, 6 days per week. Some days I shoot more, and some days I shoot way more.


----------



## OREGONHUNTER123 (Jan 12, 2016)

I Deal with Drugs... Aka Pharmacy technician 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneScrewLoose (Feb 18, 2009)

Another paramedic/firefighter


----------



## WALKER7036 (Aug 14, 2010)

State Trooper. I shoot a few times a week... Thanks OP for starting this thread. It's great to know a little more about the fellow AT'rs that we see posting everyday.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

IT consultant for the largest Cisco Systems partner in the world.


----------



## BrowninG77 (May 5, 2009)

Drafting/inside sales/purchasing/logistics coordinator for a valve company that distributes various types of valves to various types of industries such as oil, food, water treatment. It's an 8-5 gig so I try to shoot 4 evenings out of the week and usually hit on 2-3 of those.


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm a Retired BUM...


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

I am a shop welder. Mig, Tig, and have done lots of stick welding. I work 10 minutes from home, so I can shoot 3-4 times a week, 20 yards in my backyard.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reacher (Jul 30, 2004)

I am an insurance adjuster.


----------



## pick4250 (Aug 18, 2014)

Electrical engineer and general manager for a division of a aerospace/defence company. Try to throw a few arrows at least every other week.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stubbleduck (Apr 1, 2005)

Retired operations VP for a national food brand you would likely recognize. Try to shoot at least every other day either in 17 yard basement range or outdoor range usually at 50 yards.


----------



## Randy JonesOreg (Apr 8, 2016)

I retired from GTE in 1997 as a PBX supervisor over 5 crews in three states. Had 18.5 good years in military reserves and got fat boyed out. Got bored at home and went to work 8 years ago driving Railroad crews around at local rail yard. will be 81 in july and plan to work on as long as I can. just getting back into archery. am only going to be able to shoot outdoor 900 rounds and maybe a little indoor. can't get around field or 3d course any more. started shoot in about 1943 with a wood bow and arrows from woolworth


----------



## ChadD. (Aug 23, 2014)

I sell commercial, industrial, and residential fire sprinkler sytems. Started in the trade in '95. Worked in the field as an apprentice, journeyman, foreman, inspector, and then superintendent for the first 16 years. 3 years after that as a system designer, and the last two as an estimator and sales guy. 
It's certainly not the most glamorous job, but the pay is great and the work is consistent all year long. I have not been off work in the 21 years I've been plugging away. 
I am also a volunteer firefighter with my local fire and rescue department. Between that and my family (wife and 4 kids), I'm lucky to get to shoot once a week. 

I did spend several hours at my archery club setting up for our annual Mother's Day 3D shoot today, so I was able to send a few dozen arrows down range.


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

jpenz7 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A fellow pushboater












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

squid013 said:


> A fellow pushboater
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sell the steel to the builders that build the push boats that you captain.


----------



## donutslayer (Mar 15, 2016)

I am a full time ninja living off the welfare system. Thank you all for your tax dollars that support my food stamps, alcohol, and archery addiction.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

donutslayer said:


> I am a full time ninja living off the welfare system. Thank you all for your tax dollars that support my food stamps, alcohol, and archery addiction.


You're not the least bit welcome.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I was a commercial pilot and aircraft mechanic until a mean little tick bite took all that away. 

I'm now disabled and get by the best I can. I shoot my bow off and on during the summer when I'm able to do so. I rarely shoot during the winter unless the weather is nice and warm or during hunting season shooting at a critter.


----------



## donutslayer (Mar 15, 2016)

skynight said:


> donutslayer said:
> 
> 
> > I am a full time ninja living off the welfare system. Thank you all for your tax dollars that support my food stamps, alcohol, and archery addiction.
> ...


The exquisite art form that is my humor is apparently lost on this one


----------



## Caprahunter (May 1, 2016)

I've been retired for almost 18 years. I tell my friends that my job is now CEO of "Bob's World "because now I'm in total control.. I fish constantly, hunt when I can and hang out at the beach with my wife on weekends and many other days.
Bob


----------



## Collom77 (Feb 3, 2016)

I own a seamless rain gutter business. Been in business now for 15 years. Im lucky enough with my schedule that I shoot almost everyday.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

industrial electrician


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

donutslayer said:


> I am a full time ninja living off the welfare system. Thank you all for your tax dollars that support my food stamps, alcohol, and archery addiction.


Well, it's nice to finally get a "thank you" from one of you.


----------



## Johnny9 (Apr 11, 2016)

Started out working in a steel mill, went to college for the debt, got a desk job and hated it, now I'm a maintenance mechanic at a concrete plant.


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

Johnny9 said:


> Started out working in a steel mill, went to college for the debt, got a desk job and hated it, now I'm a maintenance mechanic at a concrete plant.


Which mill did you start with?


----------



## snort742 (Jan 5, 2008)

Work


----------



## snort742 (Jan 5, 2008)

as an industrial maintenance electrician


----------



## Gsxrgrizz (Feb 21, 2016)

I am a paramedic for a life flight organization and a 911 operator. Prior to that I spend 10 years in the military. As for shooting, due to work, not as much as I would like but I try to get out at least twice a week


----------



## Harley D (Feb 27, 2004)

Occupational Therapist


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

Machinist, both conventional and CNC machines. A lot has changed through the years, I've been at it 37 years.--BB


----------



## cgdoc (Jun 2, 2009)

Lock & Dam Operator on Upper Mississippi River.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

union carpenter / construction superintendent


----------



## catskin (May 15, 2016)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Vactor Guzzler Mfr. Company.


Sweet, I'm the District Manager for an Irrigation District (canal company) - we use/hire Vactors.


----------



## ckrieg (Jun 1, 2016)

Pit crew coach in NASCAR....don't get to shoot as much as I would like too!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitlg2002 (Dec 3, 2013)

IT engineer.


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

Sheep Herder /Florist


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I work in a woundcare center and Hyperbaric oxygen therapy


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 8, 2016)

Service Dept manager at a bicycle shop and team mechanic for a women's professional road racing team. We have a ton of national/world champions and 3 Olympic medalists . It's definitely fun to get out of the shop every now and then and work some races w/ the team. I manage to shoot a couple days a week most of the time. 

Team media camp, February in Encinitas...rough place to work outside :shade:


----------



## camosolo (Aug 14, 2009)

Contractor. Been working on base defense systems overseas since 2007. Only time I get to shoot anymore is when I'm home on R&R. Hopefully this is my last year over here.


----------



## red magna (Aug 14, 2016)

Been retired from the U.S. Govt. since 1996 at age 49. About to turn 70 and now I hunt, fish and do what I want at the time. I do not shoot my bow much just a little before hunting season and that works for me. I have been bowhunting since before there were compounds and commercially made treestands. Like to get another 15 to 20 years of hunting in.


----------



## Nevanevan (Jul 17, 2016)

Commercial Helicopter pilot, part time now, and an Operations manager for an aircraft FBO in Alberta, Canada. When its not -30C outside I can usually find the time to shoot some groups every day.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

ckrieg said:


> Pit crew coach in NASCAR....don't get to shoot as much as I would like too!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You work for the 48 and 88, don't you?


----------



## Dalarast (Nov 16, 2016)

Training NCO in the Army.... hopefully I'll get to shoot a few times a week when I'm home and not TDY. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Tool Foreman for a wind energy construction company. I get maybe 1 day off in 15 so when I do its a mad dash to the laundromat and then the range 

I used to be in IT, got to shoot 2-3 nights a week and tourneys on weekends....not so much anymore.


----------



## Mschouv15 (Jul 9, 2016)

Fraud analyst at a bank, shoot about 3-4 nights a week and at most weekends mainly indoor or at the lake on weekends.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Retired Navy/commercial airline pilot. Retirement is great, but sometimes I wish I could go to work to get out of work!!!


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Nothing, got laid off! :teeth:


----------



## jrclark1978 (Dec 10, 2016)

Project engineer for instructional technologies at the University of Penn. Smart enough to work there, too dumb to be accepted as a student.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josef (Oct 27, 2014)

I pump septic tanks here in central Texas.


----------



## ckrieg (Jun 1, 2016)

Perry24 said:


> You work for the 48 and 88, don't you?


Yes


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

Golf course work in Southwest Montana! The views are terrible here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HawkeyeBruiser (Oct 2, 2016)

Accountant. Work my butt off during tax season but then I have Fridays off from May-Nov.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Retired high school counselor. 43 years. 
My week is 6 Saturdays and a Sunday.


----------



## fire2201 (Apr 29, 2009)

Retired. everyday is Funday


----------



## earther (Oct 17, 2016)

Executive Officer and technologist, I work with cloud software and advanced technology.


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

Crane mechanic. Lifting heavy things and sometimes turning tiny screws


----------



## trakfloater07 (Dec 2, 2016)

Software analyst for a large teaching hospital.


----------



## buffclock (Oct 26, 2012)

Retired accountant and school teacher. Shoot when I am not playing golf.


----------



## r12 (Nov 10, 2009)

Currently a college student, just got accepted into nursing school. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenotic (Dec 1, 2016)

Sales Engineer for a security company and former penetration tester.


----------



## jamnss (Aug 20, 2012)

Home and commercial Audio/ Video, security, security cameras automation. Near about anything low voltage.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Industrial Maintenance Technician.........AKA: Grease Monkey 

Weld, fab, repair, PM, install, mill, lathe, ETC, ETC equipment for a wallboard Mfg.


----------



## elkgrunt (Dec 30, 2014)

Power lineman, Line crew foreman, trouble man.


----------



## juststartin08 (Jun 20, 2008)

heavy equipment operator and truck driver


----------



## Xlr8n (Feb 15, 2009)

P.A. in Surgical Pathology for a major Midwest health system. 

I don't shoot nearly as often as I did when I was regularly competing in 3D's and spots, but I'm thinking about getting back into it again after a 15 year break.


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

Locomotive Engineer for a Class 1 railroad. Other than my scheduled days off, I'm on call. I end up getting a lot of opportunity to shoot. This time of year, If I'm shooting paper at the shop with the other guys, it might be 7 at night. For me, I may have just got up, just got done working, or maybe even be getting called while we're shooting. Crazy schedule but you get used to it after 14 years.


----------



## Ebraden7298 (Jul 9, 2014)

Mechanical Engineer for utility equipment company, was a heavy equipment technician for Cat. I shoot 3-4 times a week if I'm not traveling. More if I'm setting up something new.


----------



## NH BOW HUNTER (Jul 27, 2015)

Ph.D. Applications Scientist in the defense industry.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## B tucky BowHntr (Sep 12, 2014)

I am a Sales Engineer / Service Tech for an Industrial HVAC Variable Frequency Drive (VFD) Rep Firm. I am able to shoot nearly every day if I choose.


----------



## BigBuckDown! (Jun 22, 2012)

Operations manager at a construction company.


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Manager of Custodial engineering at the local Walmart


----------



## PK_IN_KC (Apr 12, 2011)

Client Development Consultant for Thomson Reuters FindLaw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

You guys and gals have some pretty cool jobs. Web designer for the NJ department of Treasury. Only 14 more years till I hit 55 and can pack my bags and move out.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Regional Sales Representative for Darton Archery along with a few other companies


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Transportation specialist. Gone through the week but home on the weekends. Drive for the nation's biggest fence supplier. And delever all the dog kennels to the lowes stores. 













Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## phdog (Nov 17, 2016)

Educator. Taught k12 and college. Now do course design work for a community college and faculty training.


----------



## theanswer (Jan 25, 2003)

Principal Scientist for a major player in the Personal Care business. I invent new thinks that make millions of dollars for someone else.


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

Process engineer for a tier 1 automotive parts supplier, for now. Just accepted a position at an OEM automotive plant and will start my new position after the first of the year.


----------



## tg16 (May 15, 2016)

Shady25_X20 said:


> Don't tell me I'm the only office guy on these boards. I'm an Accountant for a Defense Manufacturer. I shoot on the weekends and some evenings when I get home and there is still some daylight.


No, you're not alone. I work in Human Resources 7:30 - 4:00 PM Monday thru Friday. My commute is 20 minutes on a normal day and 30 on a bad day. I have weekends to hunt and there is a city/parish archery range 10 minutes from home.


----------



## tg16 (May 15, 2016)

mongopino915 said:


> DB, your passion for the sport is amazing and best wishes.
> 
> 
> I am involved in the drug business.............................................................. the gov't approved type.
> ...


Do you run a marijuana shop in Colorado?


----------



## SD_Bowhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

I am an Acquisition Analyst at a commercial real estate company. Pretty much I figure out how much we can pay for office buildings and how to flip out of them.


----------



## Cody305 (Sep 29, 2016)

I am a machine operator in the local 131 steelworkers union out of Wisconsin. Work is 10 mins from home. Shoot as much as possible!


----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)

Maintenance supervisor for John Deere engine plant and Farm with my brother in law. Can shoot every day and do most days.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

widow maker 223 said:


> Im a welder/ fabricator.
> 
> [URL=http://s202.photobucket.com/user/86taco/media/34588009
> 
> Nice work! I welded for years, now I am behind a desk. Still miss it from time to time especially welding stainless tanks and TIG work.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

I am a cost estimator. I estimate material Lbs / $$ / Labor for manufacturing automotive paint shops for GM, Ford and Chrysler.


----------



## DrewFS (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm a product development engineer for Ford Motor Company. My products are F150-F750 and I'm responsible for the cockpit (what you would call the dash and what we call the instrument panel), and the center console and all of their content (trim panels, wiring, electronics, brackets, etc). It's awesome to be part of the best selling pickups for the last 39yrs. I've been at Ford for 18yrs and have been on the F-Series for all but 3 of those.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

I post full-time on the Levi Morgan thread.


----------



## PSPoorshooter (Jan 27, 2009)

Collision shop owner. When I started bowhunting, I remember the estimates for deer population in Iowa was only about 70,000. If you shot any deer with a bow then, you were a hero. Now they harvest over 100,000 in a single season. Great success story for whitetails.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

DrewFS said:


> I'm a product development engineer for Ford Motor Company. My products are F150-F750 and I'm responsible for the cockpit (what you would call the dash and what we call the instrument panel), and the center console and all of their content (trim panels, wiring, electronics, brackets, etc). It's awesome to be part of the best selling pickups for the last 39yrs. I've been at Ford for 18yrs and have been on the F-Series for all but 3 of those.


Can you get me a deal on the new Shelby 750hp F-150? I don't have a spare $101k laying around. &#55357;&#56881;


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Transportation specialist. Gone through the week but home on the weekends. Drive for the nation's biggest fence supplier. And delever all the dog kennels to the lowes stores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice truck! I personally would rather drive a Volvo over about anything. Especially Kenworth or Pete!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

trucker3573 said:


> Nice truck! I personally would rather drive a Volvo over about anything. Especially Kenworth or Pete!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's definitely fat boy friendly. Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## catskin (May 15, 2016)

Every time I read this thread I want to start recruiting, I need a person who knows GIS and Electronics and wants to live in the dry part of Oregon.


----------



## Phoenix13 (Aug 12, 2004)

Wildlife Biologist - Been in the field for 25 years, worked in Wyoming, Oregon and on the Mississippi River. But born and raised in Iowa and feel fortunate to be able to work in area of my hometown.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Equipment operator at a wwtp municipality. And for side work, owner of concrete business.
More and more seems more like full time! PLAY MONEY!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## boardown (Jan 15, 2015)

Yamaha outboard engine technician. I try my best to shoot a little every day. Never miss weekends wether im shooting spots 3D or hunting.


----------



## shawnster88 (Aug 29, 2010)

I may have already posted mine in this thread somewhere. But, I'm a service technician for a large security company. I troubleshoot and repair burglary, surveillance, and fire alarm systems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdavis7 (May 23, 2008)

I work for a large electric utility, I am a lineman, but in the service department. Some would call it a troubleshooter. I'm the guy who comes out at night or a storm and gets your lights on.


----------



## Michael T Herne (Jun 25, 2014)

US Army I'm an infantry platoon sergeant. I get to shoot quite a bit when home. If I'm deployed I get to read Bow hunter magazine and dream about shooting.








Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orwick25 (Dec 12, 2016)

Equipment Opperator and have a kart racing business


----------



## Sandys18 (Oct 6, 2006)

Shop Teacher 
Woodworking
Construction 
Electronics


----------



## slimgravy (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm an optician for an eye Dr. The only thing I hunt is more x's


----------



## Iamewe64 (Dec 24, 2008)

I am a registered nurse working at the VA hospital


----------



## DrewFS (Dec 15, 2015)

Thank you for your service Michael T Herne!


----------



## tge73 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm a firefighter for the city of Memphis and do a little HVAC work on the side.


----------



## TargetArcher66 (Dec 15, 2016)

Nope you aren't. I am a Legal Secretary in NYC. At present I work part time and go shooting at an indoor range. I am working on building it up to 5 days a week so I can prepare for Lancaster Archery Classic next month.


----------



## Michael T Herne (Jun 25, 2014)

DrewFS said:


> Thank you for your service Michael T Herne!


Thanks for your support! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmb83064 (May 6, 2016)

I'm a corrections officer. I usually work from noon till midnight so I try to wake up around 8 every day and go for a run and then shoot 2 or 3 dozens arrows after that before work. It helps dealing with all the stress.


----------



## K9popo76 (Aug 9, 2016)

Retired Police Officer 41yo. Currently K9/Security contractor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captain18 (Jan 26, 2008)

Retired State Police Captain, currently Pastor a small Baptist Church


----------



## sp2008 (Jul 28, 2014)

Commercial Banking. It pays the bills.


----------



## Rhyno Footer (Apr 9, 2012)

Firefighter for Hillsborough County, Florida. (Tampa area)


----------



## joshdosmil (Dec 11, 2016)

Owner / Tech

Degree in electronics, I own a computer repair shop here in TN, so anyone looking for a deal on used laptops or small electronics feel free to hit me up I also trade.:wink:


----------



## ironsman (Dec 30, 2011)

Retired FDNY 20 yrs. L59 Bronx Blue Devils


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Design/Manufacturing Engineer with a Mechanical Engineering Technology Degree. I worked in an archery shop for over 9 years up until about a year and a half ago.


----------



## longspeak74 (Nov 21, 2013)

Landscape Designer/Project Manager. I shoot about 5x a week this time of year.


----------



## lunk2002 (Jul 22, 2006)

labonte.r said:


> I run hoes for a living. Do travel some but try to shoot few 3-4 times a week when home.


Same here. Excavator Operator for a sewer and water contractor. IUOE Local 49. 
Been working year round so only shoot on the weekends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gettingold (Dec 13, 2016)

Iron Worker for 30 years.


----------



## weldermike70 (Nov 30, 2016)

welder


----------



## wvwapiti (Jun 3, 2010)

Audiologist (Hearing and Balance Doctor)

I shoot about 3-5 days per week. Started in 1979-1980.

Love it.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Lotta cool jobs here. I'd like to know how to weld or be a machinist.


----------



## Hoyt-U (Aug 8, 2016)

Pornstar


----------



## radair (Jul 28, 2014)

Toolmaker by trade, machinegun mechanic by occupation.


----------



## 182gross (Jan 29, 2008)

Division Engineer for a class 1 Railroad. We maintain 1200+ miles of track in Minnesota and part of Wisconsin. On the RR we have two seasons,Winter and Work, so time is limited. I think about shooting daily


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hoyt-U said:


> Pornstar


Outstanding!!!!!!!

Can you post some pictures?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hvystinger (Sep 30, 2013)

Home inspector..


----------



## Bigwood (Sep 29, 2016)

I sell real estate around Seattle


----------



## mrp (Oct 13, 2007)

Retired due to the fact they discovered I am mentally challenged.


----------



## moose_macdaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

Physical Education Teacher


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

Network Marketing

I HELP PEOPLE SAVE MONEY AND TIME

Services that you use everyday are what I sale, phone, internet, power, gas

let me know and I can help you too!
here is my website

http://joshbwhite.acndirect.com/services.asp?CO_LA=US_EN&region=NC


----------



## Baetis (Sep 21, 2015)

Mech Eng in Planning, Design, and Construction for a liberal Colorado college with some HVAC on the side for student loan and child support comfort. I try and shoot 3-4 times a week.


----------



## syndique1950 (Aug 28, 2010)

Currently Retired

When I worked I was the President of a small but Powerful Labor Union

Before that Researcher Statistician

Before that Social Worker

Before that Pro tennis


----------



## Flexxtitus (Jun 29, 2015)

Currently in the Navy.. San Diego... Haven't been able to hunt but a few weeks total in the last few years. But Ill be out of the Military in less than 2 months now and hopefully securing a job in the land surveying industry around Denver if all goes well.


----------



## colduke (Jan 9, 2016)

I've a company that provides custom AV systems for trade shows. We rent the equipment, provide the labor to install and operate, etc. mostly medical shows, of love to do something in an industry I'm fond of. It generally they don't have the budgets for us  we've done big LED walls, video walls, audio systems, interactive systems (like an interactive LED floor, stuff where you wave your hand around in space), "holograms"... lots of fun stuff. I don't do content, I work with the exhibitor, the display house and the producer to provide a system that will be functional and assist in getting the marketing message of the content across to the viewer.


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

It would appear that I am the only HR officer in the group...I try to shoot a few times a week. some years it is less.


----------



## AJ89 (Jan 22, 2015)

Electrician Monday-Thursday. Shoot every Friday,Saturday, an Sunday.


----------



## thwacker2 (Aug 5, 2012)

Anesthetist


----------



## sayurichick (Jan 31, 2017)

music producer. or rather sound mixer


----------



## eventhorizon (Dec 12, 2012)

Private equity fund principal; enterprise software (financial services), fintech investments.


----------



## gotwqqd (Apr 1, 2017)

Was a contractor and had a custom woodworking/cabinet shop
Got out is self employment and am a mechanic for the airlines


----------



## Henrikin (Jan 10, 2014)

I am a Leveraged sales representative. I shoot mostly after work until daylight is up since i get out at 7pm....stinks when its the winter times though lol. I usually go to the range on wednesdays either it be at the shop or at the outdoor archery range which allows me to shoot further. I do shoot pretty much whenever I can. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## basshawg42 (Dec 3, 2015)

I sell crop insurance shoot in the afternoon, when the kids don't have anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech3dhunter (Apr 16, 2012)

Electrician


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo99 (Mar 30, 2017)

Goldsmith, shoot 2 or 3 nights a week.

Jim


----------



## Mwebb604 (Apr 24, 2017)

Jail supervisor for our County Sheriffs office.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Carpenter, try to shoot with my son every day 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## grindersonly (Mar 3, 2017)

corrections/communications officer. so I work in the jail as well as dispatch including 911 dispatch.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Visually Impaired Program Specialist- I teach adaptive skills, assistive technology, and activities of daily living skills, and perform environmental assessments/modifications, magnification/functional vision assessments, and I'm about to finish my Master's in Orientation and Mobility (teaching long cane travel concepts and techniques), all for individuals who are low vision/blind. 

It's not work that limits my shooting, its the ride to the range, and course work (instructors don't seem to take the "I shot my homework" excuse too well.


----------



## cwhandyman (Jan 5, 2013)

I build old school hot rods full time and do remodeling part time on the side. Don't shoot as much as I would like but working on that


----------



## dugly (Dec 31, 2014)

Postmaster, USPS for 9 more months then retired.


----------



## Trap cleat (Mar 27, 2017)

Senior project manager/ Estimator for a General Contractor. Shoot every night and every weekend. Traveling to KY to the ASA and shooting all 3 legs if IBO Triple Crown.


----------



## MandK (Jul 29, 2013)

Retired member IBEW LU 440 I try to shoot everyday.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I grow crops in South America, import and distribute them throughout the US.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> I grow crops in South America, import and distribute them throughout the US.


sounds like a good gig...any job openings? I know I may have to start in mexico and work my way up the ladder, but that's ok


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

cwhandyman said:


> View attachment 5912585
> View attachment 5912593
> View attachment 5912601
> 
> ...


I think I got a project for you.


----------



## 10thumbs (Apr 30, 2017)

I run a gas station for Costco by day and evenings, weekends I have a fretted instrument repair business at home. I am a Fender service center and certified repair tech. In one more year my old ***** will be retired and only do the guitar repairs.


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

Engineering physics


----------



## lumbermill (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm a packaging, warehouse, and logistics manager at a small distillery in Northern Kentucky.


----------



## MQ5BPilot (May 12, 2017)

I fly UAVs as a contractor for the US Army. Currently deployed to the sandbox without a bow, but hoping I can bring it out here eventually. Lots of downtime that I could be shooting.


----------



## epetrillo (Jun 3, 2012)

I do retouching and color correction of digital images for commercial printing. I work in Photoshop correcting images mostly for the enterainment industry.


----------



## PLUMBER007 (Jun 27, 2008)

Plumber, own business, 
also own a vacation rental management company and a home services and mechanical company
I do spend alot of time in my office and my mobile office...lol no a lease vehicle is not an option.
I think about shooting way more then i actually shoot right now.


----------



## Motoforcker (Apr 16, 2017)

Biomed, shoot 50ish arrows a week. And will be improving that.


----------



## ryanh_a (Oct 30, 2016)

Helicopter mechanic so i can shoot everyday if weather permits


----------



## brettbrett (Mar 25, 2017)

Floor covering contractor on my knees all day shoot every day have indoor range 12 yds lol if The southern il weather won't let me outside short range means I draw a dime sized dot on my target


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

50% hit man 50% porn star


----------



## Orian (Jun 26, 2011)

Retired now, spirm bank donor, shoot every day.


----------



## Orian (Jun 26, 2011)

For 35 years worked at SeaWorld in FLA. feed the squid to the starfish that shod out
the excrament to feed the whales.

Somebody has to do it.


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

MQ5BPilot said:


> I fly UAVs as a contractor for the US Army. Currently deployed to the sandbox without a bow, but hoping I can bring it out here eventually. Lots of downtime that I could be shooting.


I'll be hunting in South Africa next week, It's not too far from you so, can I drop you a PM, if I need any help tracking an animal? Your skills might come in handy. :wink:


----------



## JasePohl (May 24, 2012)

quality engineer tech for a med device company


----------



## Gimlet (Sep 20, 2016)

Training Specialist for a Large Healthcare provider / hospital. I shot about everyday but more like 4 days out of the week.


----------



## ChadD. (Aug 23, 2014)

Here’s a photo showing what I do when a competitor’s fire sprinkler system fails... I’m in the yellow hat...

I am only kidding about that. Neither the system failure, nor the complete loss of the facility were due to any contractor negligence. 










Typed with fat fingers on my iPhone with tiny keyboard.


----------



## madmichael (Jan 18, 2018)

I am the stay at home dad to two kids. My wife is the bread earner. I get to shoot about twice a week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadD. (Aug 23, 2014)

ChadD. said:


> Here’s a photo showing what I do when a competitor’s fire sprinkler system fails... I’m in the yellow hat...
> 
> I am only kidding about that. Neither the system failure, nor the complete loss of the facility were due to any contractor negligence.
> 
> ...


Forgot that it’s been a while since I posted what I do... I am an estimator for a very large fire sprinkler system contractor in Oregon by day, and a volunteer firefighter/engineer in my off time. This fire was over the Memorial Day weekend here in Oregon. Total loss, and put over 100 people out of work. 

Another view that shows more of the extent...









Typed with fat fingers on my iPhone with tiny keyboard.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I've been getting paid to blow stuff up since 1988.... I don't get to shoot as much as I'd like, but I do shoot every chance I get.


----------



## D J A X (Sep 10, 2017)

State Trooper, I shoot probably 2 times a week but when I don't have to drive to shoot my bow I'll shoot more.

-Dan


----------



## jrogers88 (Jun 25, 2016)

Blow bubbles....well technically i work in a blown film plant that makes food grade plastic film.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Retired since 2009 & shoot about 16+ hours a week. Usually 4 to 5 days/ wk.


----------



## Jedwards80 (May 6, 2018)

Corporate account manager super exciting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

ChadD. said:


> Forgot that it’s been a while since I posted what I do... I am an estimator for a very large fire sprinkler system contractor in Oregon by day, and a volunteer firefighter/engineer in my off time. This fire was over the Memorial Day weekend here in Oregon. Total loss, and put over 100 people out of work.
> 
> Another view that shows more of the extent...
> View attachment 6503797
> ...


that is a bummer, what part of the state? it was the craziest memorial day weekend I have seen on the coast, non stop sirens, tons of people.... glad it's through.


----------



## mathews3 (Jun 25, 2017)

Professional baseball player so don’t get to shoot much at all until season is over. I still bring my bows to tinker with during the season.


----------



## bassindago (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm a school resource officer. I shoot 3 to 5 times a week. I find it just as relaxing as shooting a gun and more of a challenge.


----------



## Carbon60 (Jun 8, 2017)

I am a Advanced Manufacturing Engineer for GE Appliances. Currently manage a hazardous chemical process.


----------



## ChadD. (Aug 23, 2014)

roosiebull said:


> that is a bummer, what part of the state? it was the craziest memorial day weekend I have seen on the coast, non stop sirens, tons of people.... glad it's through.



Saginaw, which is about 15 miles south of Eugene. 


Typed with fat fingers on my iPhone with tiny keyboard.


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

I pastor a church in Northwest Ohio.


----------



## STiLife (Feb 9, 2018)

Im a hotel manager


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Fireman/Paramedic, part time bow mechanic at the local Proshop.


----------



## Benjamin59 (Jan 19, 2014)

Own a two way radio business and as the owner I climb towers and work off ropes a bunch installing the antennas for fire, ems, police, schools, highways


----------



## AaronNeedsaBow (May 18, 2018)

Going to school for nuclear/electrical engineering! I have a full time internship this summer and hopefully I will have time to practice archery (just starting!).


----------



## Michshooter (Feb 21, 2016)

Finish/Trim Carpenter

I’m building a house now that will give me 20 yards in the basement. Year round shooting here I come!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkh5000 (May 9, 2017)

Creative Director for a fitness equipment company


----------



## Hammerin Hank (Apr 4, 2012)

HS social studies teacher and coach. Shoot most days now that I'm not coaching 2 sports anymore.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Monday-Friday I'm a medical machinist(hips, knees, shoulders, etc...), Saturday and Sunday(and any day I take a vacation day for) I'm an archery tech/S3DA Archery Coach at Bass & Bucks in Wabash, IN


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Carpenter. I've loved building stuff since I was a kid. I try to shoot daily but probably closer to 5 days a week









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## WickedPissah316 (May 11, 2018)

I was head grower at a cannabis facility here in Colorado. That changed two weeks ago when I quit. Was in construction and firefighting before the weed game. Gotta get my first bow in 25 years setup. Got plenty of time to shoot while I look for a job


----------



## Hotwheels09 (Nov 23, 2017)

Machinist for 12 years at a lead and zinc smelter but since moved into the valve repair department rebuilding all types of valves.


----------



## hildyarcher92 (Aug 27, 2017)

I am a NC grinder setup/operator at a bearing factory. I try to shoot every day, some weeks that happens, others it doesn’t but I always manage to shoot at least five days a week.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

Nurse Anesthetist. When the weather is nice I try to shoot a few. Just 20 or 30 arrows a day. No indoor range.


----------



## Ragin-Cajun (Jul 2, 2013)

lawyer.. in my free time i hunt, fish, and i'm a gentleman farmer in the jeffersonian tradition...


----------



## Danieljones387 (May 25, 2018)

U.S. ARMY

Sent from my SM-N950U using Archery Talk forum


----------



## BuLzEyE (May 22, 2002)

Photolithography Equipment Technician for semiconductor company.


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

trucker3573 said:


> Linehaul (3rd shift) driver for fedex freight. Do not get to shoot as much as I like due to my schedule.


Uh Oh... I'm your arch nemesis... :boink: Transportation Planner/Central Dispatch for FedEx Freight.. Use to live and breath this stuff, but don't get to shoot near as much as I'd like to these days.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

NE1C_my_arrow said:


> Uh Oh... I'm your arch nemesis... :boink: Transportation Planner/Central Dispatch for FedEx Freight.. Use to live and breath this stuff, but don't get to shoot near as much as I'd like to these days.


Out of curiosity what region of the country do you cover? Although I believe you guys rotate don't you?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

trucker3573 said:


> Out of curiosity what region of the country do you cover? Although I believe you guys rotate don't you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's correct. Right now I'm on the Charlotte region. Just came off of Nashville about two months ago.


----------



## hunter9264 (Mar 7, 2018)

Daniel Boone said:


> Electrical Contractor for large School district. Disabled now and cant shoot. It truly sucks. I used to shoot daily atleast a few arrows.
> DB


Good to see you posting DB. Hope to see you around sometime at one of the Oklahoma shoots. Take care.


----------



## joel308cal (Nov 17, 2017)

Bexar County Sheriff's deputy. In my spare time I hunt, fish, shoot, Sunday school teacher for preK kids and the best part of my lovely wife's life everyday.


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

My wife and I own this..


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

telecoms fibre optics tech.


----------



## Sara-s (Mar 2, 2014)

I’m a retired Biology teacher. I have access to an indoor range ( the local club) and an outdoor range, in a city park. I generally shoot 3-4 times a week.


----------



## GeorgiaCowboy (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm a Lineman. Work 3 11s and a 7. Monday-thursday. Get to shoot Thursday-Sunday!


----------



## cantwine (May 4, 2018)

Nope I'm an office guy too lol I'm an IT specialist/ Controls engineer for an Interior Automotive company. I have good hours though so I get to shoot every night.


----------



## Nofish (Oct 7, 2015)

I work in marketing as a Creative Manager. Basically if the company needs anything creative (graphic design, web design, copy writing, photography, trade show displays, etc) it comes through my desk and is handled by my team. I have a lot of freedom at work so most of my shooting time is actually during the work day. There is an outdoor range not too far from the office so I'll sneak away to shoot a few times a week when the weather is good. At home I've got 2 young kids and a project list a mile long so my best time to shoot is actually during the work day.


----------



## ddee.85lbc (Nov 16, 2015)

I keep you warm on cold days and cool you down on hot summer night. I’m a professional cuddle buddy lol JK I’m a HVAC service tech.


----------



## BroMontana (Dec 1, 2009)

Paramedic at a local ER. I work three 12s a week. I shoot when I can in the backyard. It's not as much as I'd like but it's weather dependent.


----------



## Gatorwhips (Apr 14, 2018)

I’m a cattle rancher in NE Texas. Moved here from Florida about 10 years ago, where I was also a cattle rancher. I also build custom whips in my spare time. Fortunately, I get to shoot whenever I feel like it


----------



## Tjbay (Apr 17, 2018)

Insurance agent. Auto, home, life and health. 4 kids keep me busy, so I usually only shoot on the weekends.


----------



## Truck815 (Dec 14, 2016)

Student pastor/college pastor. We don’t work on Fridays because Sunday is a workday for us. Some nice flexibility for practice


----------



## badger45 (Feb 19, 2013)

Network administrator, here. I work from home and get lunchtime / evening practice in the yard.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Architect. Shoot in evenings and on the weekends when I like. I bet I'm one of the few on here.


----------



## ADKHunter3 (Jul 12, 2017)

Farmer and logger. Shoot 3-4 nights a week 8 months out of the year. Not at all durning the winter when i get into trapping.


----------



## lwspencer1 (Dec 10, 2013)

I am a high school teacher. I am enjoying summer right now!!


----------



## Bbike (May 24, 2016)

Happily Retired, I was a Sales VP and manager for a few Tech Epuiptment companies. I owned a yacht brokerage company along with selling new boats. I am working a few days a week with a friend of mine in the heating business. Luckily I get to shoot everyday. My grandkids keep me and my wife busy


----------



## 234523352 (May 20, 2018)

I'm an electrician for an automation company. Travel extensively in fact I'm in Europe right now. I shoot all the time at home and when I'm out somewhere I try to look up hunting regs and bow laws where I happen to be. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Archery Talk forum


----------



## bear bows (Oct 26, 2012)

ase certified automotive technician some where around 30 years now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Calracefan (Apr 17, 2018)

Mechanical Maintenance Technician at a Nuclear Power Plant


----------



## 137buck (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## USPfan (Apr 15, 2018)

Law enforcement, I get out 3-4 times per week.


----------



## moco4man (Apr 30, 2010)

Walmart distribution center Tuesday-Friday, off by 1-2pm. I shoot at least one arrow everyday with a 100 yard backyard range


----------



## Furtak22 (Mar 7, 2018)

Inside sales at a hydraulic tube bending company. Provide parts for Cat, John Deere etc... try to shoot 3-4 times a week.


----------



## jrd22 (Apr 27, 2016)

Retired. Sold my business in "08, had street and parking lot sweepers, water trucks, Vactors and pipeline video inspection trucks. Fish a lot (salmon, prawns, crab), hunt elk and pheasants in MT. Shoot my bow when it's not raining)


----------



## Randon (May 30, 2018)

I work as a Firefighter/Paramedic and part time as a paramedic on an ambulance


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

I’m an almost retired GI...28 years and 6 months in with 1 year and 6 months to go. After 30 years on active duty, I’m moving to New Mexico to enjoy some Elk hunting before I get too old to hike up mountains. That’s the plan anyway.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm a HS Science Teacher. 32 years down 4 more to go!


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Retired :faint:


----------



## supermo26 (May 20, 2014)

Aircraft Mechanic for OR Air National Guard. I shoot in the warm season a few times a week.


----------



## Blackwidow25 (Apr 20, 2015)

Production manager custom injection molder. Shoot several nights a week! Small world tool makers and molders on AT shoot bows and hunt!!!


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

I am a CT Technologist at a local hospital.
Hubby and i belong to an archery range just up the road, we shoot there a couple times a week. We also have a target in the driveway and 3d targets that we can set up in our cow pasture. I work 3 12 hour shifts , he works 5 8's and on our days off , which are during everyone else's work week, we scout/hike/hunt ( year round for deer, bear, bobcat, coyote, cougar) and shoot our bows, or go see our year old grand daughter about an hour and a half drive. 6 years or so to retirement.Cannot wait!


----------



## stratofisher (Aug 14, 2005)

Retired AF after 21 years. Now VP of Business development for an IT company.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Paintless Dent Repair


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

GreggWNY said:


> My wife and I own this..


Springville, NY? If so not too far away from me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JV3HUNTER (Jan 27, 2004)

General Business Manager for a steel tubing company.


----------



## happycamper08 (May 7, 2016)

Service tech.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Been a Toolmaker since 1997. I built all the tools that molded the Hoochie Moma elk call by Primos. Built mostly all medical tools over the years.

I'm at the end of Toolmaking, however. It is so up and down. Feast or famine. Time for a career change for me.


Blackwidow25 said:


> Production manager custom injection molder. Shoot several nights a week! Small world tool makers and molders on AT shoot bows and hunt!!!


----------



## Sled (Jul 19, 2014)

Ski Patrol out west for the last 12 years.


----------



## Firewhenready (May 29, 2018)

Former British Commando, Private Security, Paramedic...now a student


----------



## AK_Taxidermist (Feb 23, 2018)

A lifetime in education... First, 17 years as an elementary teacher. That has been followed by 11 years with the U.S. Fish and Wildlife as the Education Specialist for Togiak National Wildlife Refuge (SW Alaska/north side of Bristol Bay), which is, at 4.7 million acres, the 4th largest in the Refuge System.


----------



## MJAndrews (Sep 2, 2012)

Project Manager / Estimator in aerospace.


----------



## TheWood!! (Mar 27, 2011)

Pharmaceutical sales for a large pharma company


----------



## jrex2506 (Apr 3, 2014)

Sheriff's deputy full time. Pay sucks for what we have to put up with. Landscape part time. Also grew up building houses around my dad so get jobs every so often. 

Always found this thread interesting. Very diverse group of people. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## B-RadZ (Oct 14, 2014)

Medically retired USMC and currently work in a prison.


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

Wesleyc_08 said:


> Just figured it would be cool to see what fellow archery talk members do for a living. Also how much does your job allow you to get out and shoot? I work 14/14 280 miles offshore in the Gulf of Mexico on a production platform and do all the measurement for the oil leaving the platform going into the pipeline. My 14 days off I shoot as much as possible, try to get at least a few arrows everyday but like to shoot a couple hours each day if I can.


Part time as boss of deliveries, official title is "Head Receiver" and part time at the River Authority where I am a "Beaver Expert" ;0)


----------



## arrowslinger965 (Jun 2, 2018)

Wildland firefighter


----------



## r.phillips (Jun 20, 2015)

Project Manager for Koorsen Fire & Security
Try to shoot every day

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Dobbs (Jun 27, 2008)

Steamfitter out of UA Local 486, shoot when I have free time, sometimes once a week, sometimes once a month. Try to set aside time for league and local shoots.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

rjack said:


> I’m an almost retired GI...28 years and 6 months in with 1 year and 6 months to go. After 30 years on active duty, I’m moving to New Mexico to enjoy some Elk hunting before I get too old to hike up mountains. That’s the plan anyway. [emoji481]


I retired in February 2012 with 24 years of service. I thought I'd have a lot of "free" time to hunt/fish/shoot but my second career and wife have found a way to claim most of that time.....


----------



## jproctr95 (May 31, 2018)

Ocean Lifeguard in Southern California. Just getting into bow hunting, main hobby is fishing.


----------



## AADDESSI (Jul 24, 2009)

Own Xspot Archery love to shoot and teach


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

HalonShooter60X said:


> I retired in February 2012 with 24 years of service. I thought I'd have a lot of "free" time to hunt/fish/shoot but my second career and wife have found a way to claim most of that time.....


My wife has an expectation of a freezer full of venison and elk. She doesn’t hunt but enjoys eating wild game. [emoji106]


----------



## lkonecki (Jun 4, 2018)

Software Engineer for a Solar Company


----------



## rnsams (Dec 31, 2016)

Doctor (pathologist aka I diagnose cancer)


----------



## Bigboom338 (Feb 22, 2017)

EM Tech for a worldwide electronic component company.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter27 (Mar 12, 2018)

I work as a FireFighter/ Paramedic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Stay at home dad to two kids. Very lucky and grateful to be able to do this, I just hope I'm not screwing them up too bad ! My wife works at a family owned farm and ranch business that she will eventually take over in the next 5-10. 
Before I started staying at home with the kids I was a Physical Therapist Assistant and worked part time at a local outpatient clinic and part time doing home health. I don't plan on ever doing that again, so I'm still trying to figure out what I'll do when both kids are in school.


----------



## Continuous (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm a Automotive Service Technician for a local dealership although I will be changing manufacturers in the next couple weeks. I try to shoot as much as possible but most of the time I shoot every weekend for practice or for a 3d shoot. I rent so I can't shoot in my back yard or trust me I would be out shooting every night.


----------



## lindbergc84 (Jan 2, 2017)

Emergency medicine resident. Might be able to make a little more time to shoot but with the odd hours I'm working it usually only happens a few times a month at this point. Once I've got a little property and I'm not living in a townhouse in Philadelphia you can bet I'll be shooting every other day!


----------



## BowLI (Jan 20, 2017)

I’m a Special Education Teacher, work with Autistic students. It’s a full year gig. Try to shoot a few times a week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Hardwood flooring

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gavintanouye (Oct 9, 2017)

I work in Radio as a Radio Personality and Program Director as my full-time gig for KWXX FM and work for the County of Hawai`i overseeing their Multi-media for the County Clerks Office.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a job. It's not too exciting...

But what I'd really like to do is open a roller-disco/archery range. Then maybe pioneer a new sport combining roller-skating and archery. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joh2115566 (May 14, 2018)

Pharmacist for money, aspiring bow mechanic for hobby, but my REAL job is taking care of my baby daughter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c_carter_21 (Jan 4, 2018)

I work for a electric supply company

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## VancouverArcher (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm an American Sign Language Interpreter.


----------



## rs_hh (Oct 2, 2016)

Radiation safety and waste management engineer at a research reactor in the North of Germany that was operational from 1958 to 2010. Now heading for the decomposition of the facility which will still be ongoing at the time of my retirement.

Our facility has several small patches of wood in which I am permitted to practice archery after work.


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

Retired Bum..


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

I work in the automotive industry and have been molding plastic parts in some way shape or form my whole career.


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

Garbage man. :wink:


----------



## jsmith4_2010 (Mar 18, 2016)

Biomedical equipment technician, I fix the stuff the nurses and doctors break and calibrate it so it's safe for patients. Job allows me to shoot every night, wife does not lol.


----------



## huskyfever03 (May 16, 2018)

dbow said:


> Garbage man. :wink:


This. Very good at trash removal


----------



## mike_nxn (Jun 18, 2018)

I sell commercial and personal lines insurance for my family's insurance agency in California.


----------



## Grimhof (Apr 20, 2016)

Aircraft engine technician. Specializing in repair of components.


----------



## Pagosashooter (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm a general contractor, doing mostly residential. Shoot at least on the weekends and on evenings when I still have enough energy.


----------



## brettbrett (Mar 25, 2017)

have been a flooring installer for the last 25 years working for myself and over the winter i guy offered me a job installing eco-finish swimming pool coating from march till november then im off again till march so ill be hunting alot more and doing a lot less flooring


----------



## coloelk340 (Feb 10, 2018)

Pipeliner. trying to jump ship and find local work so i can be home for hunting season, and for the wife


----------



## jstnmclain (Dec 29, 2015)

I work at a local archery shop and because we start at 11am, i have time to get out to the range every morning and practice. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeIrritant (Jan 12, 2016)

Research scientist for pharma/medical device company. I shoot twice a week before work with 2 coworkers and probably 1 weekend a month on the field course.


----------



## BigDulley (Sep 24, 2011)

Vessel Surveyor on the Mississippi River, I verify quality and quantity of cago... I love it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the.pabst (Nov 6, 2014)

I am an engineer. Work as engineering group leader for a intralogistic company. Most of time I work 7am till 4pm, so I have enough time to shoot. Somtimes I am on business trips all over the world. It sounds good, but it isn't. It's alwasy the same and mostly no time to visit the country or city. Just go to customer for meeting or go on site for checking the system. In the evening there is time for few local beers... thats good. Next day ... travel back.
It is a pretty cool job and i love it. And the best thing is, I have a lot of time for my family amd archery and the rest of my hobbies.


----------



## donix (Jun 1, 2018)

Golf teacher but trying to retire again


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Retired Roadmaster from a major railroad on the East coast. I was in charge of the maintenance on 284 mi. of track. It was hard leaving after 38 yrs.

I shoot just about everyday now either in the backyard or at the farm where I have a 15 target 3D range.


----------



## me_mongo (Dec 13, 2017)

Software engineer for international software and services provider to communications and media companies.


----------



## nico_francois (Apr 7, 2018)

Pharmaceutical R&D (desk jockey for the most). I try and shoot 3d weekly, and get out in the backyard 3-4x week, but with a 3 year old and a 3 month old at home, I am lucky to get 2 nights in a week shooting without one or both kids having a meltdown.


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

I farm row crop and livestock, love to shoot my bow but don't get to every day


----------



## XXXKiller (May 29, 2019)

run an archery shop. shoot bow every single day just not my own some days haha


----------



## ayopyo (Oct 12, 2018)

IT Audit Manager... hard to shoot a lot with travel and long work hours


----------



## Je942010 (Dec 29, 2015)

I’m the Supervisor for the Water Department in my city. I shoot just about every night after I get done working out and running, even if it’s only 5 shots some nights. Kinda helps me disconnect and turn my head from work time to family time.


----------



## ironeyes969 (Sep 29, 2017)

Engineer/Paramedic for a Fire Rescue department. Shoot at least 5 arrows every day Im home.


----------



## Pipecrew (Dec 29, 2005)

Firefighter for the last 21 plus years. Promoted to Captain a couple years ago. I still like going to work most days. Our department also handles Code Enforcement for our city. I’ve been a Code Enforcement Officer for about 7 years. It keeps us busy but can be an ass ache dealing with contractors and slum lord property owners. I can retire whenever I want to which is a great feeling. My kids are still in school so I will probably stay for a few more years once they figure out what they want to do for college. My wife says if I retire I have to get a full time job! LOL. I don’t think I can ever go back to a normal work schedule. It will be hard to walk away from a 2 day, 2 night, 4 day off work schedule!!


----------



## NJColeman (Nov 22, 2016)

Chipindale


----------



## spoonbill82 (Mar 26, 2018)

Forklift operator in a food distribution warehouse.


----------



## SP Jetdriver (Jan 25, 2019)

Commercial Pilot. Get to shoot almost every day. Carry my bow with me when possible.


----------



## patmc81 (Jul 3, 2009)

Countertops, mostly installing granite

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdoud033 (Sep 17, 2017)

Rental equipment mechanic, 3 weeks PTO a year and pretty much all of it goes to hunting lol


----------



## Joe in Tennesee (Feb 9, 2019)

I've been retired for 5 years. I maintained and repaired light rail passenger trains for the Transit Agency in the St. Louis area.


----------



## Davidhes (May 25, 2018)

Exotic dancer .


----------



## Markve214 (Jul 15, 2013)

Police Officer. I could shoot a couple arrows on days of work and go out for hours on days off. It is almost that time to start getting everything ready for this upcoming season.


----------



## chris51992 (Mar 26, 2015)

Work in the defense industry. Train sub-contractors on proper 5xxx aluminum inspection and repairs (in a nutshell) unfortunately, it requires a good bit of travel. Loved it before my son was born. I thought seeing the world was as good as life could get, now I see the world every time I see the way my wife looks at my son. (Sorry to get mushy.. been in Singapore for a few weeks and miss ‘em)


----------



## caseychurch313 (Feb 10, 2019)

Air Force Combat Arms Instructor. I teach people to shoot guns. I try to shoot my bow everyday I'm able


----------



## tommygoodtimes (Aug 28, 2016)

Dimensional Inspector/ CMM & Laser Tracker Inspector


----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

Heavy equipment operator


----------



## Vdocherty66 (May 24, 2018)

IBEW Local 164 Union Electrician and have a 60 yard range in the back yard I shoot 6 days a week, I put spotlights all around the house so I can shoot in the dark if I'm home late.


----------



## wesleyelee88 (Oct 29, 2018)

Water Conditioning/plumbing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow Rider (Jan 16, 2015)

I make eyeglasses. More specifically, I am the "surface monkey." I grind the prescription into the lenses. So easy a monkey can do it, as the story goes. But doing complicated prescriptions on equipment marked 1984, yea...


----------



## Peacemakr45 (Feb 18, 2019)

IT field support. I try to shoot at least a full round every weekend but since it's outdoors, weather plays a major roll. The past 2 weeks though, I've been exhausted due to FEMA. I'm too old for this 80 hr a week BS. That all changes when something bad happens then 120 hours feels normal.


----------



## Dawgmary (Apr 8, 2016)

I am a Polymer Chemist. We take many things that are useless on their own, but when compounded properly offer great products.


----------



## wilshootforfood (Jul 24, 2003)

Own and operate a plumbing company.
Shoot just about every morning before work. Sneak in some evenings.


----------



## Crometheis (Apr 26, 2019)

Shop manager in an outdoor/bicycle shop


----------



## SlikSwikMR5 (Apr 19, 2019)

Postal Worker


----------



## 3barewitness (Jul 9, 2017)

Run buncher!!


----------



## JT_L (Jun 1, 2019)

Interior Designer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thaddeous (May 17, 2019)

I own an agency in Greenville, SC. We do web design, development and digital marketing. I sometimes shoot 3 days in a row, sometimes every other day, and sometimes more than a few days will pass... it all depends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamad (Apr 7, 2007)

Transportation Planner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

3barewitness said:


> View attachment 6839803
> 
> Run buncher!!


I would have my bow with everyday if I worked out there. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Revflip (Oct 26, 2013)

Plumber Foreman.


----------



## 3barewitness (Jul 9, 2017)

survivalistd said:


> I would have my bow with everyday if I worked out there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I sometimes do, however usually during archery season, I'm on a fire somewhere!


----------



## Ricky San (Sep 4, 2018)

Retiree, can shoot 7 days a week as long as God allows me.


----------



## Ricky San (Sep 4, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

I live off all y’all guys who work.

I milk the system. 

Y’all keep working so I can get food stamps, free phones, Obama care, and can shoot bows every day and hunt every day.

I have to sale my food stamps to buy bows sometimes. 

Thank all of y’all for your hard work. It helps me have more time for archery.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgx1138 (Mar 29, 2019)

Pharmaceutical drug consultant... work in biotech for years, now I just consult. Lots more time now for hobbies; road cycling, competitive rifle shooting and now target archery.


----------



## BoringTurtle (May 29, 2019)

Engineer


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

3barewitness said:


> I sometimes do, however usually during archery season, I'm on a fire somewhere!


I bet your busy with all the dry seasons we have been through . Hopefully the rainy weather we have had will slow things down..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Retired Firefighter!

Bisch


----------



## Super Roop (Dec 13, 2016)

Drilling Consultant 31 years in the oil and gas business but I’m going green soon, partner in a medical marijuana grow and despencery!,


----------



## publichntr (Jun 2, 2019)

Logistics for Wally World


----------



## Hoytarcher62 (Mar 9, 2012)

letter carrier for us post office for 25 yrs now worked building golf courses before that . shoot as much as I can but not as much as I would like


----------



## justout (Aug 20, 2004)

I service and repair printers.


----------



## MinneArch (Feb 15, 2019)

mechanical engineer


----------



## Benton2840 (Jul 1, 2013)

Retired from 950mw Power Plant Complex. 38 Years worth of building poor hearing, but got an actual Retirement package.

Utility Helper, Apprentice Mechanic, Journeyman Electrician, Plant Operator, Complex Control Room Operator.


----------



## Hampton3 (Dec 6, 2018)

Pee-a-lot, I mean pilot. Just bought my first bow. Now I’m waiting on arrows so hopefully I can be ready for deer season.


----------



## Siggy (Apr 18, 2019)

Combat Engineer (Army)


----------



## adam0321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Marine Corps, When i am home, not often, I shoot every night. But then I will not shoot for 6-9 months due to a deployment. Even when I am home, I may go to the field and not touch a bow for 2-3 weeks if not more. But you cant beat the benefits and job security.


----------



## Titus149 (Aug 10, 2018)

Physical Therapist and also roast coffee!


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

Correctional Officer at the State Prison


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

Archery Coach Michigan State University


----------



## tbrown9897 (Feb 21, 2019)

electronics technician


----------



## G. Martin (Aug 2, 2017)

Full time Produce/Fresh Dept. mgr. at Walmart. Part time fishing associate at Sportsman's warehouse.


----------



## Deertracker11 (Jun 6, 2008)

Senior Financial Analyst


----------



## DG1 (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm a nurse practitioner in Montana


----------



## Hulions (Apr 9, 2019)

20 years as an educator. Currently an Assistant Principal.


----------



## NockedUp19319 (Nov 24, 2017)

Firefighter, work 24/48 so I have a lot of time to shoot.


----------



## isujosh (Oct 10, 2012)

Mechanical engineer at a Plastics Cast Extrusion film facility


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Signal maintainer for BNSF railway. I work M-F 7 to 4, on call a lot. I also help my wife's family on the cattle ranch. Most days I can find time to shoot at least a few arrows so I usually shoot 6-7 days a week.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEAT HNTRx5 (Apr 7, 2019)

Quality Group Leader for a lighting phosphor plant. Try to shoot 4-5 evenings a week with my daughter.


----------



## WoodsWraith (Jul 29, 2015)

corporate debt investor my club is 15 mins from work. I shoot 4-7 days a week May to October less (2-5 day) during the archery season and winter.


----------



## WoodsWraith (Jul 29, 2015)

MEAT HNTRx5 said:


> Quality Group Leader for a lighting phosphor plant. Try to shoot 4-5 evenings a week with my daughter.


👍 very cool


----------



## Leaves (Oct 5, 2018)

Quality control Chemist for a pharmaceutical company. Try to get out 3-5 times a week.


----------



## Grimhof (Apr 20, 2016)

Aircraft Gas Turbine Engine Repair & Overhaul Technician. Shift work so I get to the range every second week, but shoot in my basement every day.


----------



## Michael A. (Jan 27, 2013)

I work for in operations for an electrical distributor


----------



## poissantm (Oct 1, 2012)

I work is sales for Pepsi. I cover a territory of about 500 accounts from Airports, concert venues, restaurants to golf courses and everything in between


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Pretty much this for UPM. 
And some other days I will be inside there to cut/peel/chipping of those wood's for paper making.
Working 2 shifts (moring/evening) at all weekdays. That's how our shift's run.
Will be free only every 3rd full weekend so that's bit limitation for competitive shooting. 

(video is bit faster than real life situation is)


----------



## sleevefulloface (Apr 22, 2019)

I'm an operator in a small power plant. I work nights and shoot just about every morning when I get home.


----------



## Waggoner85 (Mar 26, 2016)

Locomotive electrician for BNSF Railway. I don't travel much daily, but in my almost 9 years of working for the railroad, first Norfolk Southern and now BNSF, I have lived in Knoxville Tennessee, Atlanta Georgia, Kansas City Kansas and now Topeka Kansas. I'm looking to let it take me further west hopefully end up in Wyoming, Montana, Colorado, Utah, New Mexico or Idaho. I like to leave myself options, but any of those states offer great hunting opportunities.


----------



## MattPAOH (Jun 6, 2019)

Professor (Exercise Science). I will get to shoot about everyday during the summer since there’s not much work related happening. I’m hoping to get out and shoot some 3D over the next couple months.


----------



## juglow (Jan 20, 2010)

in the construction industry


----------



## KillYourTV (Jul 3, 2014)

IT Project Management


----------



## bluewinged46er (Feb 28, 2017)

IT for 40 years this year. It has allowed me to buy a couple bows, arrows and fly rods.


----------



## bluewinged46er (Feb 28, 2017)

bluewinged46er said:


> IT for 40 years this year. It has allowed me to buy a couple bows, arrows and fly rods.


Oh, and adjunct prof, when the time allows.


----------



## zacht21 (Oct 11, 2015)

Program Mgmt for a large scale tech company. Desk job (sucks), but good pay and loads of vacation time which translates to good hunting time.


----------



## Dbarnhart13 (Feb 11, 2018)

carpenter


----------



## quiksilverj (Feb 18, 2016)

manufacturing engineer


----------



## grandd7 (Feb 25, 2010)

Finish carpentry , sub contacter


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

Project manager/outside sales for Lowes

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

VP Pharma Co.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Former airline pilot pre-9/11, currently a corporate pilot for the largest private aircraft operator on the planet. 

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

Ninja.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmomn (Feb 13, 2007)

Professional Gunsmith 34 years


----------



## mrp (Oct 13, 2007)

Ai.


----------



## igotyofire (Jun 4, 2019)

Engineer....but aspiring "day trader & bow hunter"


----------



## Katanafreak (Jul 4, 2014)

Just graduated with a BS in Zoology and looking for the dream Wildlife Management job as I type this.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Nurse

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ihgodfather (May 16, 2019)

Development Engineer for 4wd vehicles in the Automotive industry. I’m getting back into archery after some years, and right now shooting once a week.


----------



## moco4man (Apr 30, 2010)

Environmental Health


----------



## molonlabe (Jul 24, 2014)

Forklift technician


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

Professional hunting/fishing guide.


----------



## FreeMike (Jan 31, 2018)

I run a small manufacturing company and some internet businesses.


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

Street cop


----------



## wkrysalka (Aug 18, 2012)

Professional video editor for a high end production company.


----------



## BowLI (Jan 20, 2017)

Special Education Teacher.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoachLew (Jan 18, 2017)

Coach


----------



## Mais-Diesel (Nov 3, 2016)

Optometrist. Shoot 3-5x/week


----------



## JeepKuntry (Nov 17, 2004)

Insurance Agent. Mainly service East TN, Knoxville area.


----------



## khrixis (Jul 6, 2018)

Mechanical Engineer & HS Coach, Shoot 1 or 2 times a week


----------



## Mechanical_bow (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm a mechanical engineer. With my long drive to work I rarely have time to shoot after work but generally shoot 4 to 5 hours over the weekend.


----------



## Bowman1989 (Sep 12, 2018)

Dentist.. usually shoot on Friday and Saturday a good bit with some week nights mixed in.


----------

